# What kits to make ?



## woof359

I was wondering how the folks at Moebius decide which kits to make and what itmes will keep there company afloat so we can expect more great stuff from them?


----------



## ChrisW

There's this big dart board, see, and...


----------



## Moebius

....then we get blindfolded....


----------



## kit-junkie

...and have a drink--straight from the bottle. Someone spins them around three times...


----------



## John P

I'm guessing part of the decision is based on all the begging we did to Polar Lights that they didn't get around to acting on.


----------



## Moebius

It's actually a pretty hard choice. There are so many different ideas out there it's hard to grasp. Just think about the different fans out there that don't buy auto or military kits. Comic, figure, scifi, and how they all break down from there. Figures cover horror, tv/movie, historical. Some scifi subjects have a life of their own. Too many choices!

I have based the choices at this point on my years in the retail business, and my own likes and dislikes. Trying not to lean on my likes and dislikes much. I like to think of myself as an average fan, so most of what I think is cool has some relevance. Plus the ideas sent in to us! Always open to ideas, it's how we know what you guys want.

Some of it is what PL didn't do. Like Jekyll and Big Frankie. I think they would have sold well enough for them, given the requests we had for them back at Doll & Hobby. We don't have 40 employees, probably never will. Less overhead makes it a little easier.

Some of what we have planned I don't think PL ever gave thought to. Chariot and Pod are something I just have a gut feeling on. So far I seem to think we're on the right track.

Some of this has plenty to do with licensing. I have been shot down on as many projects as what we have going currently. There are many studios that really just don't care about things other than money. I won't name what we've been shot down on and why, but a few of them are things we have had many requests on. Other licensors have been great and have just let us go with what we want.

In the end, it's a blend of what we feel we like, what the fans have said they like, and what we think will sell enough pieces to make a few bucks. It's a little about fun as well, and making a product we are happy with ourselves. If it's something we can't do right, we won't do it. Hopefully we're on the right track!


----------



## Lloyd Collins

You mean there is meaning to this madness?


----------



## Moebius

Lloyd Collins said:


> You mean there is meaning to this madness?


A little, but some days I'm not too sure!


----------



## otto

Frank, I think youve made some great choices so far. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Capt. Krik

I'm with Otto. I think Frank has made great choices so far. OK, I won't be buying a big Franky but there seems to be a quite few out there very excited about this kit, so I'm glad they're finally getting it. Otherwise, I plan to buy or have already bought everything that Moebius has offered.


Can't wait to see what they have offered for the 2nd half of 2008!


----------



## woof359

*found in the files*

I always wonder if there were projects that PL had plan on making that just never got done.


----------



## John O

Moebius said:


> Too many choices!


Two words: Moon Bus :wave: 




Moebius said:


> Some of this has plenty to do with licensing. I have been shot down on as many projects as what we have going currently.


Two words: Moon Bus  


It's just a guess, but I bet I'm right...

John O.


----------



## John P

Well, if 2001 models are ever achieved, let me be the 12th to ask for a 1/72 Orion Shuttle (what's that, about 24"?)


----------



## Old_McDonald

Hey Moebius,

Since you have the LIS license, I'd really love to see a better J2 model come out. I much prefer a one piece upper hull instead of a removable cap like the PL model with a more accurate interior.

I can appreciate your methods of choosing kits. I cast my vote for more space vehicles from movies, TV shows.

I cast my votes for:

larger Spindrift
Fantastic Voyage Proteus with interior
Smaller C57D than PL's
Flying Sub


----------



## phrankenstign

ChrisW said:


> There's this big dart board, see, and...


How about adding both the vampire and the werewolf with interlocking bases from, "*The Return of the Vampire*" to that dart board?

Licensing would probably be inexpensive.


----------



## John P

I'd be up for some figure kits from LiS too!
I'd prefer 1/6, but I'm aware most folks like them smaller.
And PLEASE, in interesting, dynamic poses, not just standing there. Possibley have the whole crew as individual kits that interlock into an exciting scene.

Oh yeah, and, a _new more accurate *bigger*_Robot kit!


----------



## spocks beard

old_mcdonald has some good ideas,although if any of these subjects are made into kits i'd like to see them released in this order.Bigger flying sub,Spindrift,jupiter two,Big lis robot,Moon bus,2001 Orion,Fantastic Voyage Proteus. And mabe some lis figure kits of the cast :dude:


----------



## spocks beard

Almost forgot,A bigger scale star trek classic Enterprise.


----------



## ChrisW

John P said:



> And PLEASE, in interesting, dynamic poses, not just standing there. Possibley have the whole crew as individual kits that interlock into an exciting scene.


Why do I suspect that what JP has in mind are the Robot, Dr. Smith, Major West and John Robinson spelling out "Y..M..C..A"?


----------



## spocks beard

Maby a kit of major west and Smith.With west wringing the good doctors neck  He always threatened to do that on the show.Jonathan harris,God bless him!


----------



## portland182

1/350 TOS Enterprise designed for lighting
1/350 Klingon D7 designed for lighting
1/8 That cheapo dustbin robot from the serials that re-appeared on Trek Voyager's Captain Proton segments (may not need a licence?)
1/8 Bender from Futurama
Get the moulds for Robby from whoever has them now and reissue him
1/8 Spinner from Blade Runner with figures
1/8 Generic male and female figures for customising (maybe posable?)
1/8 Hellboy - Ron Pearlman
Firefly / Serenity
1/8 James Caan - Jonathon E - Rollerball
Taxi and Police Car 5th Element
Terminator Hunter Killer Tank and Aircraft
and so on...


----------



## beck

hey , was that Frank i just saw running down the hall sceaming and pulling his hair out ? 
hb


----------



## Prince of Styrene II

otto said:


> Frank, I think youve made some great choices so far. Keep up the good work!


I have to ditto otto's comments! All of the kits you have out & what is scheduled to come out are all very exciting!! I admit that I havn't had the chance to buy any kits yet (darn those bills!) but I do intend to, as you have a great lineup! Kits I'd like to see are:

Firefly/Serenity (ships & figures)
5th Element taxi, Leeloo & Mangalor figures
Spinner from Blade Runner
1/1000 Enterprise-A & C
Transformers (G-1 & even the new movie)
Futurama kits (Planet Express & figures)

I'm sure there's more, but I'm drawing a blank right now.


----------



## John P

ChrisW said:


> Why do I suspect that what JP has in mind are the Robot, Dr. Smith, Major West and John Robinson spelling out "Y..M..C..A"?


 You, sir, are a mind reader!

Get painting, bub. 

:lol:


----------



## woof359

I would suggest putting somthing in the test pics to show size, maybe a bottle of Budwieser......


----------



## Steve244

How about this sub from Flipper? ok maybe not.


----------



## John O

John P said:


> I'd be up for some figure kits from LiS too!
> I'd prefer 1/6, but I'm aware most folks like them smaller.


How 'bout some vitage figure kits that have a new current context. When I was a kid, I loved the MPC Pirates of the Caribbean kits (as well as the Haunted Mansion series). If re-popped, I buy 'em all in a New York minute! Unless Disney can't be convinced to market _yet another thing_ from Pirates, they seem like a natural.

John O.


----------



## Old_McDonald

ChrisW said:


> Why do I suspect that what JP has in mind are the Robot, Dr. Smith, Major West and John Robinson spelling out "Y..M..C..A"?


Dunno, personally, I'd rather see Judy and Penny in their sunbathing outfits


----------



## Mr. Wabac

I know that Frank mentioned that they have done many lists of topics, but since that hasn't stopped any of us...

Here's a slightly strange suggestion. It's a kit with strong connections for the Studio Scale community and has only been released once. I don't know if Revell/Monogram have this mold (let's not go down that road) but if they do it would be a great limited re-issue: The SeaLab kit. These things go for big dollars on eBay. Not suggesting that there would be a market for a huge stockpile of these, but a limited release, such as Big Frankie, might be worthwhile.

For an obscure selection, what about something from the 1950s "The Time Travellers" - you could do their Time Portal, one of the android figures, their rocketship. I know, limited appeal, but licensing might be rather simple.


----------



## John P

^A tray full of eyes?

Yes, I'm the other guy who saw that film.


----------



## John O

No, no. There was another.


----------



## John P

John O said:


> No, no. There was another.


 Leiah?


----------



## Otto69

> How about this sub from Flipper? ok maybe not.


That is I think the Perry Cubmarine. Being a lover of all things sub, and having grown up in the time when Jack Cousteau, Sealab, and the TimeLife books about life under the sea were going on, I would LOVE LOVE LOVE to have more kit subjects.. How about the Starfish House, Conshelf I or II (?) with an interior?

Real/future Space, and innerspace kits, both from the 60's and 70's: I'll buy them all. Bring it on!

People forget how much went on under the sea. Consider that the Aurora Sealab III is one of the most collectable of kits. Aside from Sealab, how about models of the Cousteau diving saucer, any of the other myriad deep sea subs including Alvin, and the undersea lab Tektite II.

Oh, and what about the Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea undersea lab bulding, with interior, diving moonpool, etc.?

Or the Newt Suit, the articulated deep sea self contained diving suit? Some of these could be kit bashed into the Big Daddy suits in the popular video game BioShock.

Some pics:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atmospheric_diving_suit

http://www.divingheritage.com/armoredkern2.htm

http://www.aberdeenquest.com/Artwork/NewtSuit.asp

http://www.divingheritage.com/armored6.htm

http://www.divingheritage.com/armored5.htm

http://www.techdiving.com.br/biblioteca/artigos/viversobomar.htm

Super-best would be a complete Cousteau Conshelf playset kit with the Starship house, the saucer parking garage, the saucer, and a couple fish pens, on an ocean floor base.

I have a plethora of research materials on some of these.


----------



## scotpens

Mr. Wabac said:


> For an obscure selection, what about something from the 1950s "The Time Travellers" - you could do their Time Portal, one of the android figures, their rocketship.


[IMG-LEFT]http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=52442&stc=1[/IMG-LEFT]

If you're thinking of this one, it's from 1964. From the writing-producing-directing team of Ib Melchior and Sid Pink, who also gave us the classics _Reptilicus_, _Journey to the Seventh Planet_ and _The Angry Red Planet_.

Don't think that one has enough of a market for Moebius, but the "spa room" with the half-naked ladies might be a good subject for a resin garage kit.


----------



## Marco Scheloske

I`ld like to see the Moon Bus, too.

And a large Discovery would be nice, also...

uhm, 2001 space station, maybe?

Did I mention the Moon Bus?

Greetings from Germany
Marco


----------



## razorwyre1

question for frank:
is the crossover market (people other that we die-hards) a consideration or has the model kit market diminished so much that they are now a moot point?


----------



## Steve244

Otto69 said:


> how about models of the Cousteau diving saucer


This is actually the best idea I've heard. I think we all identify with Cousteau's 60's shows. I pored over Natl Geo's of his saucer and newer one man subs.

I think there was a kit of Calypso, but it was the subs that did it for me.

Did you know when they were testing a pressure hull for the saucer it got away from them? Somewhere on the seafloor is a saucer pressure hull waiting to be discovered by some future archeologist.

Love to see models of the saucer and one man subs. I think the saucer is more interesting from a kit viewpoint.

link  (scroll down)


----------



## scotpens

Now, a model kit of the Cousteau diving saucer -- THAT sounds like an excellent idea! So far, I believe the only diving saucer models are the tiny ones that came with the Revell _Calypso_ kit.

Being such a compact craft (only about 9 feet across), it could easily be modeled in 1/16 or even 1/12 scale, with a detailed interior.

Diving Saucer cutaway view -- sorry about the Italian 

And the kit would have crossover appeal -- for modeling geeks, science geeks and Cousteau geeks!


----------



## Steve244

And the Life Aquatic geeks (with Steve Zizou)


----------



## John P

Honestly, I'd rather they concentrate on sci fi and fantasy.


----------



## StarshipClass

John P said:


> Honestly, I'd rather they concentrate on sci fi and fantasy.


Yeah, me, too. Besides which, Jacques is DEAD! :freak:


----------



## StarshipClass

I'd like to see a 1/6th scale space suit from LIS, or from Apollo, or from . . . well, I'd buy just about _any _spacesuit model kit in a heartbeat.


----------



## Steve244

yeahbut think of the kitbashing possiblities!

Steve Zissou lives!


----------



## Zorro

Steve244 said:


> yeah but think of the kitbashing possiblities!
> 
> Steve Zissou lives!


Hmmm.... Harry Dean Stanton?


----------



## Mr. Wabac

I like the idea of the Cousteau mini sub, it would fit nicely with a reissue of the SeaLab kit. In fact, IIRC, the plan was for Aurora to do such a series until the SeaLab didn't take off. Since the SeaLab is very collectible now it might make a good launch pad for the other kits. The Voyage underwater lab might make a good kit, you could scale it with the Flying Sub that will come with the Seaview. It also would be good to get the Aquadozer produced, either in scale with the Seaview Flying Sub, or better, the original Aurora Flying Sub. 

Frank, can you tell us whether the Irwin Allen license would include "City Beneath the Sea" ?

As for "The Time Travellers" I'm glad a few others have seen it. Its a really enjoyable movie, although rather dated at times. What I thought might fit in nicely with the Monster Movie line was the time portal itself. It would seem to lend itself nicely to the Accessories line of kits that Aurora produced, again IIRC "Monster Scenes".


----------



## StarshipClass

Steve244 said:


> yeahbut think of the kitbashing possiblities!
> 
> Steve Zissou lives!



He reminds me too much of my father. :freak:


----------



## Moebius

Mr. Wabac said:


> Frank, can you tell us whether the Irwin Allen license would include "City Beneath the Sea" ?


It isn't covered. From what I can tell, it's owned by another studio outside of the control of Irwin Allen Productions.


----------



## StarshipClass

Frank:

Any chance you can get the model kit license to _Dark Shadows_ before the new movie hits the screens?


----------



## Mr. Wabac

Moebius said:


> It isn't covered. From what I can tell, it's owned by another studio outside of the control of Irwin Allen Productions.


Thanks for the quick reply Frank, too bad it isn't included as I would guess that means the Aquadozer wouldn't be produced. Interesting, though as some of Irwin's other projects do pop-up in that production, including a canabalized Jupiter II as one of the underwater buildings.


----------



## woof359

I was hoping for a more afordable launch gantry that fits the PL saucer. one I can screw up and not go balistic.


----------



## Otto69

"Honestly, I'd rather they concentrate on sci fi and fantasy."

Sealab and the Diving Saucer WERE sci-fi until someone did it. So was Apollo, Gemini, Mercury..


----------



## bert model maker

woof359 said:


> I was hoping for a more afordable launch gantry that fits the PL saucer. one I can screw up and not go balistic.


 woof, GET HENRYS LAUNCH TOWER KIT. It is perfect and I am working on it and even with one lame hand/arm It can be done because Henry designed it modeler friendly with the highest quality material. Woof, no one and i mean NO ONE, is going to make a better launch tower that Henry has made ! this is the time, now is the time to get one while the gettin' is good !
Bert


----------



## bert model maker

Old_McDonald said:


> Hey Moebius,
> 
> Since you have the LIS license, I'd really love to see a better J2 model come out. I much prefer a one piece upper hull instead of a removable cap like the PL model with a more accurate interior.
> 
> I can appreciate your methods of choosing kits. I cast my vote for more space vehicles from movies, TV shows.
> 
> I cast my votes for:
> 
> larger Spindrift
> Fantastic Voyage Proteus with interior
> Smaller C57D than PL's
> Flying Sub


 YES ! A better Jupiter 2 bigger than PL's. sci-fi metropolis keeps promissing a new 24 inch RESIN kit, and also a 4 foot version that charles said would be in the $1,500.00 range complete with lighting circuits for the 4 footer. Problem is, I was told that there would be new information on their website BEFORE Christmas but alsa, NONE. Frank please , consider a nice Jupiter 2 in a good size because it WILL sell A 24 inch would be PERFECT as would a 4 footer. BUT, a 24 inch I would buy from you in a second !! With all of the detail you have shown in the SEAVIEW, A 24 inch Jupiter 2 from MOEBIUS would be a dream come true for so many of us Frank, come on, you can do it !!!!!
Bert


----------



## John P

Otto69 said:


> "Honestly, I'd rather they concentrate on sci fi and fantasy."
> 
> Sealab and the Diving Saucer WERE sci-fi until someone did it. So was Apollo, Gemini, Mercury..


 And now they're not.


----------



## Steve244

I think the binding element auroramecium, is 9 parts imagination, 1 part styrene. I spent most of the 60's imagining I was either in the Quest jet or one of Cousteau's subs.


----------



## HARRY

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Frank:
> 
> Any chance you can get the model kit license to _Dark Shadows_ before the new movie hits the screens?


 Oh yeah!


----------



## StarshipClass

HARRY said:



> Oh yeah!


I'd take a Jonathan Frid, Ben Cross, or Johnny Depp version of Barnabas!

Or, all of the above!


----------



## John P

But only the Lara Parker Angelique!
Dang, that was a gorgeous woman!


----------



## StarshipClass

John P said:


> But only the Lara Parker Angelique!
> Dang, that was a gorgeous woman!


Yes! A beautiful Southern belle (from Tennessee)! :thumbsup: 

Or Kate Jackson as Daphne (another beautiful Southern belle from Alabama).


----------



## HARRY

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Yes! A beautiful Southern belle (from Tennessee)! :thumbsup:
> 
> Or Kate Jackson as Daphne (another beautiful Southern belle from Alabama).


 Ah yes Perfesser beautiful Southerners,That would be grand.The South may rise again.


----------



## StarshipClass

HARRY said:


> The South may rise again.


Part of us, anyways! :devil:


----------



## mrmurph

With respect to LIS: "Model and Figure Collector" ran some drawings of figure kits Aurora had considered, but later dropped. Those would be fun to build.

In any case, I'll be buying whatever Moebius puts on the shelves. So far, they've come up with some really exciting kits.

Nicely done by all!


----------



## HARRY

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Part of us, anyways! :devil:


 One of these days I'am goin to half to have a long talk with that boy.


----------



## woof359

*gratful*

dont get me wrong by asking for stuff that may never be, Moebious has some of the best kits coming I have seen in a long time and I for one am very delighted for all there efforts.

many thanks


----------



## xsavoie

How about Zorro on his horse.If taken from the books,no licencing would be needed.Barnabas Collins licencing should not be too high.


----------



## StarshipClass

There's always Sherlock Holmes--royalty free as well! :thumbsup:

I'd like to see an original sculpt of Dracula based on the novel's description.

Frankenstein's monster based on the novel is another possibility.


----------



## AFILMDUDE

The monster from Cloverfield would make a cool kit! Then there's the licensing fees...  

I loved Chris White's painting of the War of the Worlds alien that PL was gonna do.


----------



## scotpens

Mr. Wabac said:


> Thanks for the quick reply Frank, too bad it (City Beneath the Sea) isn't included as I would guess that means the Aquadozer wouldn't be produced.


[IMG-LEFT]http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=52486&stc=1[/IMG-LEFT]

I never thought the Aquadozer was particularly cool looking anyway. It looks like a Trek shuttlecraft crossed with an early-Sixties TV remote control.


----------



## robiwon

AFILMDUDE said:


> I loved Chris White's painting of the War of the Worlds alien that PL was gonna do.


Ooooh, never heard of that! Got a pic or a link?
Even though I was not a big fan of the movie I would like to see a kit of Godzilla form Ferris Buellers movie. (  )


----------



## toyroy

I'd go for a nice Disney Nautilus. And while I'm on the Disney subject, how about a Mark I monorail in 1/64 scale? And a Haunted House, and a Matterhorn with working skybuckets and bobsleds...:woohoo:

...Gotta go take my meds, now.


----------



## kit-junkie

toyroy said:


> ...And a Haunted House...


Ray Keim's Haunted Mansion Paper Model Purgatory

One of Ray's models is probably going to be my next project.


----------



## toyroy

^^Cool! The New Orleans Square model is just the right size for Hot Wheels cars, S gauge trains, and Moebius' 1/64 monorail!!


----------



## teslabe

*A better J-2 with a good interior......*

I would love to see a nice J-2, 24" would be great, but it must have a nice top floor interior. So far, any offering to date have been short of being even just an "O.K." kit. My card is out and ready for anything Moebius does..... I got my Preorder in for the Seaview, Chariot and Space Pod in as soon as I saw it offered on CultTVman's site.


----------



## Argonaut

Also in a the literary vein, how about a Nautilus sub based on Vern's description from the novel?


----------



## StarshipClass

Argonaut said:


> Also in a the literary vein, how about a Nautilus sub based on Vern's description from the novel?


I'll second that! :thumbsup:


----------



## robiwon

Not sure if this has been mentioned, but how about a large scale (1/16) Spinner from Blade Runner. Or do what Medicom did, get the cheaper license for Back to the Future 2 and do it as a Future Car. I'm sure an after market would supply the police bits. It would have to have opening doors and rotating wheel hubs. Easier to do in a larger scale as opposed to 1/24 or 1/25 scale. Another of my 2 cents.


----------



## AFILMDUDE

robiwon said:


> Ooooh, never heard of that! Got a pic or a link?
> Even though I was not a big fan of the movie I would like to see a kit of Godzilla form Ferris Buellers movie. (  )


The best I've got... Maybe Chris can post a clear pic.


----------



## Wbnemo1

A Disney Nautilus is a dream of mine...a decent sized styrene kit...based on the 11 ftr oooohhh sweet!
Will


----------



## Y3a

how about some highly detailed ROBOTS? All in scale like 1/6. Have them highly pose-able. Do Robby. Gort. B9. TOBOR. John. Robert. Huey, Dewy, and Louie. T800,T1000, etc. How about an interior on THOSE! Showing the COSTUME details inside. a foot tall Robbie with flexing legs and arms, and a detailed head would be a nice display piece too. Right next to B9 with correct head&neck. Rubber treads. maybe REAL RUBBER for the arms, legs, and ankles? Gort would still be pretty much a one piece deal (maybe the hands and feet swivel on the ends of the arm/legs) John (Journey to a Prehistoric Planet) is mostly simple joints. This isn't too obscure is it?


----------



## mcdougall

Monsters, monsters and more monsters please! Dracula, the Mummy, the Creature, the Wolfman etc... hell you could make one of Frankenstein tying his shoe and Ill buy it...did I mention monsters?
Mcdee :freak:


----------



## StarshipClass

Y3a said:


> how about some highly detailed ROBOTS? All in scale like 1/6. Have them highly pose-able. Do Robby. Gort. B9. TOBOR. John. Robert. Huey, Dewy, and Louie. T800,T1000, etc. How about an interior on THOSE! Showing the COSTUME details inside. a foot tall Robbie with flexing legs and arms, and a detailed head would be a nice display piece too. Right next to B9 with correct head&neck. Rubber treads. maybe REAL RUBBER for the arms, legs, and ankles? Gort would still be pretty much a one piece deal (maybe the hands and feet swivel on the ends of the arm/legs) John (Journey to a Prehistoric Planet) is mostly simple joints. This isn't too obscure is it?


I'm the same way about robots as I am about spacesuits--if they're made, I'll buy them. :thumbsup:


----------



## jonboc

*LIS interior*

I'd like to see a large, 16-20" diameter model of the Jupiter 2 flight deck with figures for the freezing tubes. But not inside of the ship, rather have it all exposed like the old Trek Bridge kit.


----------



## toyroy

^^That leads to the idea of both levels of the J2 stacked, and in consistent scale.


----------



## Captain Han Solo

Wbnemo1 said:


> A Disney Nautilus is a dream of mine...a decent sized styrene kit...based on the 11 ftr oooohhh sweet!
> Will


 
*YEAH BABY!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## ClubTepes

Avoiding the hugely expensive Trek and Star Wars liscenses, some of my suggestions would be.....

2001/2010
1/144 USS Discovery. (with scale hangar/pods). 
1/350 Discovery - Leonov combo. (with scale Aries and Moonbus).
1/72 Aries
1/72 or 1/48 Moonbus.


Space 1999
1/72 and 1/48 scale Eagle (based on whats his names 102' length which seems more correct).
1/72 and 1/48 Hawk.

Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea
1/48 Flying Sub.

Lost in Space
1/6 Robot
Bigger (possibly 1/48) Jupiter 2.
OR - PL J2 on Launch platform.

Terminator
1/6 T-101
1/35 Flying HK.
1/35 HK Tank.

Real Stuff.
1/350 Saturn V and Launch tower w/ crawler. 
1/350 Hindenberg.


----------



## JeffG

Why that would be enough to make me spray like a cat!


----------



## John P

No,a _1/24_ moon bus! According to Capt Cardboard, it wasn't all that big, and 1/24 would be somewhere around 16". Plus it'll be in scale with the LiS Chariot and various car models.


----------



## scotpens

JeffG said:


> Why that would be enough to make me spray like a cat!


Now, THAT's an image I don't need in my head! :lol:


----------



## kit-junkie

JeffG said:


> Why that would be enough to make me spray like a cat!


Remember folks: Please spay and neuter your animals.


----------



## JeffG

...And any model building family members!


----------



## Mr. Wabac

Some interesting suggestions, I would rather see new subjects than an improved rehash of recently produced kits (J2) or bigger versions of acceptable quality kits (Flying Sub - the "mini-version" with the Seaview being an exception).

There have been hints at a subject that would require no licensing and has been ignored by most manufacturers for the past 20+ years - Real Space. With the space program hopefully moving back to manned space operations vs just earth orbit, perhaps there will be renewed interest.

Would love to see an accurate Block II Apollo CSM, of decent size. Ideally, a large-scale "upper stack" (SIVB and up) would be fantastic. The SIVB could produce two kits, the standard Apollo and the Skylab. The Block II could be used for an Apollo mission, SkyLab or Soyuz Rendezvous. 

A small-scale Saturn V with both the Mobile Launcher AND Service Structure would be nothing but gravy (1/350th as someone mentioned is too small - 1/200th might be more managable without being too big for the shelf) If AMT is indeed toast, you could potentially aquire the AMT "Man in Space" molds, which cuts cost and offers a totally new product.

For contemporary kits, there is the Aries and Launcher. For figure style kits, there are a variety of spacesuits, some of which would make great conversions for sci-fi anime subjects.


----------



## Ignatz

George Pal's Martian War Machine and Time Machine. Proteus from Fantastic Voyage. Icarus from POTA. None have ever been in styrene. All are long overdue.


----------



## bert model maker

I agree with Mr Wabac, Real space with a nice Apollo CSM and LEM in about 1/24 scale would be nice.


----------



## gaetan

Hello guys

For me it would defenitively be : 1/24 Proteus from Fantastic Voyage, 1/24 Spindrift, 1/24 Flying Sub, 1/24 Jupiter2 (but as for this one, Frank doesn't seem to hot about, it would be big...) .......


Why 1/24 ? Simple, Aurora already made Spindrift & Flying Sub in 1/60- 1/64 it's very near from 1/48. Lunar models made them 'supposedly' in 1/35. So 1/24 was not done and would give a superb wow factor...

It's the same for Proteus, Sgt Wilco did it in 1/48. In 1/24, made from injected styrene with those large windows, imagine the interior..... I know that Drewid is working on a possible kit but if he could join forces with Frank :woohoo: ...... Drewid extensive research combined with Frank manufacturing capacity would equal to a super kit of that iconic vessel.....


Gaétan


----------



## Y3a

I'd like a BIG Imperial Walker (AT-AT) about 2 feet high. 

Metaluna Ship. 

The large "War Robot" from "Judge Dredd." 




OK, So...I think about this stuff........ 
Ready? 



OK...Here Goes... 


a 'Display' model of the 'Seaweed Monster" to hold your 39 inch long Seaview... 




Sure. I will need one to display MY sub, 

and thought a....kit....might...be.......nice....


----------



## gaetan

a 'Display' model of the 'Seaweed Monster" to hold your 39 inch long Seaview

Sorry Y3a but this one I've already got for my 30'' Seaview..... And it's been a long project and a long story..........

Gaétan


----------



## John P

ED-209 from Robocop, 1/6 scale!


----------



## StarshipClass

John P said:


> ED-209 from Robocop, 1/6 scale!


BIG EDDIE! BIG EDDIE!
BIG EDDIE! BIG EDDIE!
BIG EDDIE! BIG EDDIE!
BIG EDDIE! BIG EDDIE!
BIG EDDIE! BIG EDDIE!
BIG EDDIE! BIG EDDIE!
BIG EDDIE! BIG EDDIE!
BIG EDDIE! BIG EDDIE!
BIG EDDIE! BIG EDDIE!
BIG EDDIE! BIG EDDIE!
BIG EDDIE! BIG EDDIE!
BIG EDDIE! BIG EDDIE!
BIG EDDIE! BIG EDDIE!

:woohoo:


----------



## ClubTepes

Mr. Wabac said:


> A small-scale Saturn V with both the Mobile Launcher AND Service Structure would be nothing but gravy (1/350th as someone mentioned is too small - 1/200th might be more managable without being too big for the shelf)


I disagree. 1/350 is one of those 'magic' scales with a lot of other offerings in the same scale. If you 1/200 then I'd simply rather see 1/144.

A 1/350 Launch complex tower w/crawler would be around 16 to 18in. I believe and could fit the $20.00 to $40.00 price range.
Models can handle the smaller scales if the detail is there and crisp. Everyone raves about FM's Star Wars stuff even though the size is tiny. 

I'd also love to see it in 1/144 for about $100.00.


----------



## ClubTepes

I've been meaning to second the George Pal Martian War Machine.

Seems like 1/35 would be a great scale for this. Since the war machine was facing of a whole host of military stuff, it seems only fitting that it be in 'armor' scale.

A cool 'Aurora' style diorama idea might also be to have the war machine face off against the priest as he's walking up holding the bible.

A final touch would be to include a 1/35 scale martian in two poses, one standing, the other dying with arm out the hatch.


----------



## Dave Hussey

What Ignatz said!!!!!!

*"George Pal's Martian War Machine and Time Machine. Proteus from Fantastic Voyage. Icarus from POTA. None have ever been in styrene. All are long overdue."*

And:

Earth Vs Flying Saucers Saucer plus diorama base.

Earth Vs Flying Saucers Alien figure plus base.

Moorlock figure from "the Time Machine"


----------



## Mr. Wabac

ClubTepes said:


> I disagree. 1/350 is one of those 'magic' scales with a lot of other offerings in the same scale. If you 1/200 then I'd simply rather see 1/144.


Club T - I take back what I said. I have the AMT Saturn 1B mocked up with a gantry and it seemed a more managable size, but it is half the size of a Saturn V, so you are right. As I mentioned, 1/200 would potentially save some tooling costs and time if you can aquire the AMT molds.

I think we were both in agreement though on the subject !

I know that Scott Alexander got into financial troubles over the large-scale Mercury kit. Perhaps there is an opportunity for a working relationship between Scott and Moebius on a Real Space line - Scott doing the masters and Moebius cutting the tooling and distributing the kits.

Also agree with the George Pal choice(s) they are long overdue, but they require licensing; was looking for some lower cost options, such as Real Space.


----------



## xsavoie

What would be the size of the War of the Worlds spaceship in 1/35th scale.Moebius and Monarch must have already made a list of the kits they are considering releasing.It would be nice if they gave us a peak at their lists.


----------



## ClubTepes

xsavoie said:


> What would be the size of the War of the Worlds spaceship in 1/35th scale.Moebius and Monarch must have already made a list of the kits they are considering releasing.It would be nice if they gave us a peak at their lists.


If I understand correctly......the Martian War Machines were 1' = 1" or 1/12th scale. And that they had a 48in. wingspan making them.....ta-da.....48 feet.

If this is correct then at 1/35th scale the M.W.M. would be 16.45in. wide.
The figure of the Priest would be about 2 1/8in tall.

I like the idea of the Priest/War Machine stand off, as it seems like a pretty powerful diorama display.


----------



## ClubTepes

Mr. Wabac said:


> I think we were both in agreement though on the subject !


Agreed. And with the right parts layout on the trees, a crawler w/ space shuttle arrangement can be made also. 


I too would love to see a collaboration between Scott and the Moebius gang.
Some of modeling best most creative minds.
I thought Scotts capsule was great, but the subject was just too darned big for my tastes and wallet. Also an Apollo capsule would have been even bigger had it been made.
Perhaps 1/24th. would have been better in the long run. But thats all water under the bridge.

On 2001, Dave has said before about the weird nature of the liscense and the Kubrick estate. But what about a 2010 liscense???? Does that fall into the same problems? 2010 is coming.....hint, hint.


----------



## bert model maker

Mr. Wabac said:


> Club T - I take back what I said. I have the AMT Saturn 1B mocked up with a gantry and it seemed a more managable size, but it is half the size of a Saturn V, so you are right. As I mentioned, 1/200 would potentially save some tooling costs and time if you can aquire the AMT molds.
> 
> I think we were both in agreement though on the subject !
> 
> I know that Scott Alexander got into financial troubles over the large-scale Mercury kit. Perhaps there is an opportunity for a working relationship between Scott and Moebius on a Real Space line - Scott doing the masters and Moebius cutting the tooling and distributing the kits.
> 
> Also agree with the George Pal choice(s) they are long overdue, but they require licensing; was looking for some lower cost options, such as Real Space.


Mr Wabac, do you build real space like me ? Thats what is needed, some real space kits from back in the good old days of Mercury, Gemini, & Apollo.


----------



## abacero

A wild dream: The Time Tunnel laboratory, could be interesting and a good use to the Irwin Allen franchise.

I agree with the 24 inch. J-2 and the bigger Spindrift. And if the J-2 could be 1/48, it can match with the spacepod already in production... imagine that diorama... The closest approach was the actual J-2 from PL with the spacepod from Johnny Lighting..., but with the two detalided models... :woohoo: 

What do you think about it?

Regards,

Alberto

_"There's always possibilities".- Spock_


----------



## abacero

model maker said:


> woof, GET HENRYS LAUNCH TOWER KIT. It is perfect and I am working on it and even with one lame hand/arm It can be done because Henry designed it modeler friendly with the highest quality material. Woof, no one and i mean NO ONE, is going to make a better launch tower that Henry has made ! this is the time, now is the time to get one while the gettin' is good !
> Bert


 Where can find more info about Henry's Launch Tower kit?


----------



## robiwon

Here you go-
http://www.culttvman.biz/cgi-bin/Co...emplates\cult\SearchResult.html&category=XHAR


----------



## gaetan

Hello Alberto

The Jupiter 2 of Polar light being somewhere between1/48 and 1/60 (I consider it to be 1/54) it would be redundant for Moebius to produce a J-2 in 1/48.....

In my opinion the same case apply to the Flying sub , the Aurora original being 1/60, a new one at 1/48 would not change a lot apart from a better fit and more exact details. I vote for bigger than 1/48 if it is possible. 1/24 would be my preferred scale, if not, a 1/32 one would still conserve the ''WoW'' factor. Lunar Models made one F-S in that last scale but since it wasn't mass produced and without the level and accuracy of details expected from Moebius.......

Gaétan


----------



## Y3a

Sticking with fictional items.... 

Airplanes. 

1/48 or 1/32. 

X-Men Blackbird-ish plane. 
Firefox. 
Blue Thunder.


Maybe a Raygun series too? 
Robbys Blaster, 
LIS lasers, 
Babylon 5 PPG's, 
Phasers, 
Romulan Blasters, 

and how about those wacky weapons from the Men in Black series? 
Man from UNCLE guns. 
The old Buck Rogers, and Flash Gordon guns.

Props and sets for existing models/figures:
Full mummys tomb w/snakes, valuables, 3 Stooges...

Spindrift set w grass, small animals etc

Jupiter 2 set in which the model(Polar Lite) sits on a ring with the campsite set pieces(pic-nic table, hydroponic garden, force field, tool boxes, figures)

Better Dracula, Frankenstein, Creature, Wolfman Bride display details and sets.

Dracula, standing on stairs with large spider web in background.
Wolfman with better bushes, trees and ground clutter.
Creature in underwater cave with it's magic illumination.
Lots more lab equipment and gadgets for the Bride
Frankensteins Monster with small child backing away..
Bigger, more detailed destroyed city for Godzilla to stomp through, including the footprints!

The longer, more sleek version of the Polaris 1 from "Space Explorers" 

Wheres my other page of the wish list.......?


----------



## mcdougall

Y3a wrote:" Better Dracula, Frankenstein, Creature, Wolfman Bride display details and sets.

Dracula, standing on stairs with large spider web in background.
Wolfman with better bushes, trees and ground clutter.
Creature in underwater cave with it's magic illumination.
Lots more lab equipment and gadgets for the Bride
Frankensteins Monster with small child backing away..
Bigger, more detailed destroyed city for Godzilla to stomp through, including the footprints"
DITTO...DITTO...DITTO
Mcdee


----------



## abacero

Thank you for the info about the tower, Robiwon, and also for clarifying about the scales, Gaetan.

And for the list, we can look for the Man of UNCLE car, was originally made by AMT in the 60's, but was a great model, and after the original issue, it was lost. Was a very good model, with nice features (detailed engine, opening seagull doors...).

The ideas for the dioramas for the J-2 and the Spindrift are great!!!! The two of them in their crash locatios could make them more attractive.

Let's keep looking in our memories for memorable models!!!!! :wave: 


Best regards,

Alberto
_"There's always possibilities".- Spock_


----------



## ClubTepes

A firefox in 1/48 would be cool.

Also the X-men plane in 1/72 would be slick.


----------



## scotpens

abacero said:


> . . . And for the list, we can look for the Man of UNCLE car, was originally made by AMT in the 60's, but was a great model, and after the original issue, it was lost. Was a very good model, with nice features (detailed engine, opening seagull doors...).


Now, that's an excellent suggestion for a re-release. I built one of those many years ago -- it was the "Mademoiselle L'Agente Secrète 97" issue, identical to the UNCLE version (right down to the license plate with embossed UNCLE logo), except the box art was in French. That was one cool-looking car. Here's a great source of info about the UNCLE car and the CRV/Piranha plastic-bodied race car it was based on:

http://www.c-we.com/piranha/index.htm


----------



## John P

gaetan said:


> In my opinion the same case apply to the Flying sub , the Aurora original being 1/60, a new one at 1/48 would not change a lot apart from a better fit and more exact details.


 This isn't the first time I'm seeing this thought, but I can't understand why people think 1/60 scale is so close to 1/48 as to not make a difference. I'm not entirely sure everybody grasps the sizes some scales will render.

1/60 is exactly between 1/72 and 1/48, and quite a bit smaller than 1/48! So A 1/48 flying sub would be something like 25% bigger than the Aurora model.

But a 1/24 FS would be too freakin' big to fit on _anybody_'s display shelf (mine are only 12" deep)!

I'm going to have to clear a whole shelf for the Seaview as it is. Let's take it easy with the model sizes here, okay? Not everybody's into studio scale. Some of us already have full shelves, and would like to squeeze a few more models onto them!


----------



## gaetan

*Flying Sub 1/60 VS 1/48*

Hello John

I didn't mean they would be the same size, only that there would not be a great difference of size beetwen the two. At the widest, from wing tip to wing tip, the Aurora 1/60 measure 7.5 inches. Then convert that to 1/48 and it gives you 9.375 inches. It's bigger yes, but with Moebius takes on the Seaview, Chariot and Pod (All bigger and way better than what was available before) I am expecting a more drastic departure from what was done before......

I guess we will know in a few weeks and will have to live with what Frank will decide to give us either way....... 

An anticipating Gaétan...


----------



## Marco Scheloske

gaetan said:


> I guess we will know in a few weeks and will have to live with what Frank will decide to give us either way.......


(*crossing fingers*)
Moonbus... moonbus... moonbus... moonbus... moonbus... moonbus... moonbus... moonbus... moonbus... moonbus...
moonbus... moonbus... moonbus...
moonbus... moonbus... moonbus...
moonbus... moonbus... moonbus...
moonbus... moonbus... moonbus...
moonbus... moonbus... moonbus...
moonbus... moonbus... moonbus...
moonbus... moonbus... moonbus...
moonbus... moonbus... moonbus...
moonbus... moonbus... moonbus...
moonbus... moonbus... moonbus...
moonbus... moonbus... moonbus...
moonbus... moonbus... moonbus...
moonbus... moonbus... moonbus...
.... :wave:


----------



## abacero

Marco Scheloske said:


> (*crossing fingers*)
> Moonbus... moonbus... moonbus... moonbus... moonbus... moonbus... moonbus... moonbus... moonbus... moonbus...
> moonbus... moonbus... moonbus...
> moonbus... moonbus... moonbus...
> moonbus... moonbus... moonbus...
> moonbus... moonbus... moonbus...
> moonbus... moonbus... moonbus...
> moonbus... moonbus... moonbus...
> moonbus... moonbus... moonbus...
> moonbus... moonbus... moonbus...
> moonbus... moonbus... moonbus...
> moonbus... moonbus... moonbus...
> moonbus... moonbus... moonbus...
> moonbus... moonbus... moonbus...
> moonbus... moonbus... moonbus...
> .... :wave:


Moonbus... moonbus... moonbus...

And probably the EVA Pod, there was one great model in eBay, but was $100 and somenting..., even though the detail was incredible, it was resin and too expensive. Probably somenthing in plastic could be more affordable. And a wild dream: the Discovery... menawhile:

moonbus... moonbus... moonbus

Best regards,

Alberto

_"There's always possibilities".- Spock_


----------



## Trek Ace

I can imagine that these licenses do not come cheap, and Frank already has two (that we know of - the Irwin Allen Estate and Universal Monsters). It would probably be stretching his resources pretty thin to shell out for too many properties until substantial revenue starts coming in from the kits that are covered by these existing ones.

Not to dampen anyone's enthusiasm about any potential future kits, though...


----------



## John P

gaetan said:


> Hello John
> 
> I didn't mean they would be the same size, only that there would not be a great difference of size beetwen the two. At the widest, from wing tip to wing tip, the Aurora 1/60 measure 7.5 inches. Then convert that to 1/48 and it gives you 9.375 inches. It's bigger yes, but with Moebius takes on the Seaview, Chariot and Pod (All bigger and way better than what was available before) I am expecting a more drastic departure from what was done before......
> 
> I guess we will know in a few weeks and will have to live with what Frank will decide to give us either way.......
> 
> An anticipating Gaétan...


 9 & 3/8" sounds great to me! That puts a 1/24 kit at 18.75" wide, and that's WAY too big for my shelves, and, I suspect, for the average modeler. I'm thinkin' Frank'll sell a LOT more if it's a moderate size that more people have room for.


----------



## xsavoie

Perhaps MONARCH should go for that licence then.


----------



## John O

John P said:


> 9 & 3/8" sounds great to me! That puts a 1/24 kit at 18.75" wide, and that's WAY too big for my shelves, and, I suspect, for the average modeler.


I'm with JP on this. Super-sized models are for large house dwellers. 

IMO, few Sci-fi models actually increase their level of detail with an increase of size. Example: major accuracy issues aside, the 1/350 Refit Enterprise is hardly that much more detailed than the old 1/537, it's simply bigger. I have one and I'm really going to have to wait to assemble it until I live in a bigger house. 

I can't wait until my Fine Molds Millenium Falcon is done so I can throw that frakin' huge kit box away - I actually LIKE that the FMMF is _smaller_ than the old Ertl kit!

John O.


----------



## John O

I know the desire for this subject/kit is probably very low, but I thought I'd put it out there:

How 'bout a nice _Serenity_. 

She's a little "esthetically challenged", I know, but that weird ship has grown on me as a positive side effect of really liking the show, characters, writing, costumes, sets, etc. It could be kinda cool if the tail were molded clear and the rotor could be motorized, with clear bridge windows so you could see a tiny little Wash (in his Hawaiian shirt) at the controls. Ah well, one can dream.

John O.


----------



## ClubTepes

John P said:


> This isn't the first time I'm seeing this thought, but I can't understand why people think 1/60 scale is so close to 1/48 as to not make a difference. I'm not entirely sure everybody grasps the sizes some scales will render.
> 
> 1/60 is exactly between 1/72 and 1/48, and quite a bit smaller than 1/48! So A 1/48 flying sub would be something like 25% bigger than the Aurora model.
> 
> But a 1/24 FS would be too freakin' big to fit on _anybody_'s display shelf (mine are only 12" deep)!
> 
> I'm going to have to clear a whole shelf for the Seaview as it is. Let's take it easy with the model sizes here, okay? Not everybody's into studio scale. Some of us already have full shelves, and would like to squeeze a few more models onto them!


Agreed.
I think too many people ( not anyone here specifically ) don't really grasp what their saying in terms of scale and just throw numbers out like 'buzz words' that they've heard. 
"How about a 1/350 scale Battlestar Galactica......"
Uhhhhhh, yeah, ok. Next please.

I still think that not caring about the scale of a model, is like not caring about painting it. 
Some people think I'm obsessed over the scale of the Seaview - but putting it next to other 1/144 subjects is part of the fun of modeling for me.

I'm also not really a 'studio scale' guy - wanting subjects that are the same size as a shooting miniature. I'd much rather have a subject in a 'common' scale of some kind. 
In the case of the flying sub, I thought 1/48 seemed the most reasonable for several reasons. Size, scale, percieved cost of manufacturing vs. cost of final product vs. subject popularity etc. 1/48 is an extremely popular scale with tons of other stuff available. 1/32 is also a likely candidate but as John says, it starts getting too big and hense more expensive for what the subject is.


----------



## abacero

ClubTepes said:


> Agreed.
> I think too many people ( not anyone here specifically ) don't really grasp what their saying in terms of scale and just throw numbers out like 'buzz words' that they've heard.
> "How about a 1/350 scale Battlestar Galactica......"
> Uhhhhhh, yeah, ok. Next please.
> 
> I still think that not caring about the scale of a model, is like not caring about painting it.
> Some people think I'm obsessed over the scale of the Seaview - but putting it next to other 1/144 subjects is part of the fun of modeling for me.
> 
> I'm also not really a 'studio scale' guy - wanting subjects that are the same size as a shooting miniature. I'd much rather have a subject in a 'common' scale of some kind.
> In the case of the flying sub, I thought 1/48 seemed the most reasonable for several reasons. Size, scale, percieved cost of manufacturing vs. cost of final product vs. subject popularity etc. 1/48 is an extremely popular scale with tons of other stuff available. 1/32 is also a likely candidate but as John says, it starts getting too big and hense more expensive for what the subject is.



Agree

Best regards,

Alberto

_"There's always possibilities".- Spock _


----------



## John P

John O said:


> I know the desire for this subject/kit is probably very low, but I thought I'd put it out there:
> 
> How 'bout a nice _Serenity_.
> 
> She's a little "esthetically challenged", I know, but that weird ship has grown on me as a positive side effect of really liking the show, characters, writing, costumes, sets, etc. It could be kinda cool if the tail were molded clear and the rotor could be motorized, with clear bridge windows so you could see a tiny little Wash (in his Hawaiian shirt) at the controls. Ah well, one can dream.
> 
> John O.


 Oh, seconded with furvor!


----------



## StarshipClass

Edgar Allen Poe!

He could come complete with crow. :thumbsup:


----------



## otto

I always thought the interior of the PL J2 was closer to 1/72 scale. At least from looking at the seats, consols and stasis tubes...


----------



## toyroy

As for a Jupiter 2, the main thing to me is the hull contour. Having gotten that right, I'd like to have landing gear that, at the very least, manually operates with all legs geared together. That is, pull on one gear leg, and the others come down the same amount.

As for scale, if it comes with a launch pad and gantries, I'd prefer a smaller scale. Somewhere around the size of the Polar Lights model. For ceiling display, a two-footer would do better.


----------



## abacero

otto said:


> I always thought the interior of the PL J2 was closer to 1/72 scale. At least from looking at the seats, consols and stasis tubes...


I think was more 1/48, specially that the lower deck looks smaller than the upper one...

Who knows...  


Best regards,

Alberto

_"There's always possibilities".- Spock_


----------



## ClubTepes

If I remember correctly, they get into the whole scale issues of the PL J2 in the instructions.


----------



## mcdougall

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Edgar Allen Poe!
> 
> He could come complete with crow. :thumbsup:


 perched on a skull atop an old roll top desk...I like it!!
Mcdee :thumbsup:


----------



## StarshipClass

mcdougall said:


> perched on a skull atop an old roll top desk...I like it!!
> Mcdee :thumbsup:


Yes!  

That would be a cool "Goth" sort of model kit!

There's also, in public domain, "Varney the Vampyre"--probably too obscure, though.

And for those who might want to mix Christmas with ghosts, how about Scrooge and Marley's ghost?

In the realm of licensed properties: how about a model of Vincent Price in one of his famous roles?


----------



## mcdougall

Scrooge in the likeness of Alister Simms (might be wrong on the name?) With Marley or Ghost #3,,,Death in the graveyard...Keep talking Perfesser I like what I'm hearing :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## StarshipClass

mcdougall said:


> Scrooge in the likeness of Alister Simms (might be wrong on the name?) With Marley or Ghost #3,,,Death in the graveyard...Keep talking Perfesser I like what I'm hearing :thumbsup:
> Mcdee


You've got a point there: the scene of the Death figure pointing at Scrooge's grave would probably be best. He could even be grasping the bed curtains/robes on one side of Death while Death points at the gravestone on the other side.


----------



## scotpens

[IMG-LEFT]http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=53245&stc=1[/IMG-LEFT]



Alastair Sim as Scrooge with Marley's Ghost? That sounds do-able.


----------



## bert model maker

Y3a said:


> how about some highly detailed ROBOTS? All in scale like 1/6. Have them highly pose-able. Do Robby. Gort. B9. TOBOR. John. Robert. Huey, Dewy, and Louie. T800,T1000, etc. How about an interior on THOSE! Showing the COSTUME details inside. a foot tall Robbie with flexing legs and arms, and a detailed head would be a nice display piece too. Right next to B9 with correct head&neck. Rubber treads. maybe REAL RUBBER for the arms, legs, and ankles? Gort would still be pretty much a one piece deal (maybe the hands and feet swivel on the ends of the arm/legs) John (Journey to a Prehistoric Planet) is mostly simple joints. This isn't too obscure is it?


 I Agree, A bigger B-9 and a bigger Robby the robot in scale with each other. OH, And a BIGGER JUPITER 2.


----------



## scotpens

Y3a said:


> John (Journey to a Prehistoric Planet) is mostly simple joints. This isn't too obscure is it?


[IMG-LEFT]http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=53246&stc=1[/IMG-LEFT]


Not for me, it isn't! I love that big Russian fella. Looks like he's made of cast iron and surplus tractor parts. Strong like bull!


----------



## mcdougall

scotpens said:


> [IMG-LEFT]http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=53245&stc=1[/IMG-LEFT]
> 
> 
> 
> Alastair Sim as Scrooge with Marley's Ghost? That sounds do-able.


Glad I didn't mention Tiny Tim, I have a feeling he'd be playing a ukulele!
Mcdee


----------



## xsavoie

It's not a bad idea to reissue bigger and better Lost In Space kits,but since they were sold by Polar Lights not too long ago,would modelers fork up some more dough for the same subjects again,sold at a higher prices on top of that because of production costs for bigger kits.Maybe they would,you can never tell.Perhaps a survey indicating scale and price estimate on several kits posted in several modeling magazines would settle this dilemma.


----------



## Auroranut

More Figures!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Chris.


----------



## ClubTepes

model maker said:


> I Agree, A bigger B-9 and a bigger Robby the robot in scale with each other. OH, And a BIGGER JUPITER 2.


I agree. 1/6 offers a LOT of stuff in the same scale when you also take into account 12" action figures etc.

1/6 items.

B-9
Robby
T-101
Huey, Duey, Louie.


----------



## Wbnemo1

I still say a styrene Disney Nautilus...unlike some of these other subjects which I also enjoy, this early, perhaps even first "Cinematic Icon", has never been done as a Styrene kit. Eveeryone should have a Nautilus  just my opinion of course:hat: 
Will


----------



## John O

Wbnemo1 said:


> I still say a styrene Disney Nautilus...unlike some of these other subjects which I also enjoy, this early, perhaps even first "Cinematic Icon", has never been done as a Styrene kit. Eveeryone should have a Nautilus


I guess, if someone were asking me what subject would be a guaranteed home run as a first subject for a new model company who's focus was going to be sci-fi and pop-culture genre model kits (if reasonable licensing were available) I'd say Disney Nautilus. I certainly have other favorite subjects, but the Nautilus has remained nearly unattainable.

Anyone remember the Nautilus finished display model sold through the Disney stores? (Will, weren't you one of the fathers of this product?) A very handsome piece (a friend of mine has one), but they sold soooo fast, in limited numbers, and for far more than most enthusiasts could reasonably afford. Who in their right mind would cut one open to add an interior to the wheel house or the salon, or to make it a functioning RC sub? No-one, they’re too rare for hobbyist to have any fun with.

It might be too late. IMO, Disney missed the boat (pun apology) when they didn’t issue a kit in the 60’s and 70’s where they still had tie-ins possible in their major parks. Now it’s as if 20K never existed (Mary Poppins, too) ...unless you want to go to TokyoDisney to pick up your _20K_ tie in merchandise!!! I think a Nautilus kit could have been as ubiquitous and iconic as the 18" AMT TOS Enterprise still is even for all it’s flaws.

BTW, anyone seen this? http://www.vulcaniasubmarine.com/

John O.


----------



## ClubTepes

Wbnemo1 said:


> I still say a styrene Disney Nautilus...unlike some of these other subjects which I also enjoy, this early, perhaps even first "Cinematic Icon", has never been done as a Styrene kit. Eveeryone should have a Nautilus  just my opinion of course:hat:
> Will


How big is the Nauilus?

What scale does that work out to be in 1/128..........I mean 1/144!


----------



## Dave Metzner

If the Custom Replicas kit @1/32 scale is 66 inches than The "real" Nautilus ought to be 176 feet in length.......


----------



## scotpens

Dave Metzner said:


> If the Custom Replicas kit @1/32 scale is 66 inches than The "real" Nautilus ought to be 176 feet in length.......


That sounds about right, given what I remember of the studio blueprints. The Disney _Nautilus_ is actually quite small, compared to Jules Verne's description, but more in keeping with what might have been possible with circa-1870 technology.


----------



## Argonaut

I would go for a smaller C-57-D from FORBIDDEN PLANET with tractor and
working landing gear and perhaps a classic TV space ship set from the 50's
with ships from TOM CORBETT/SPACE PATROL/CAPTAIN VIDEO.


----------



## Wbnemo1

Yes Rich and I were the pattern makers for the masters of the 50th anniversary Disney Nautilus. It was a labor of love though I wish we had been able to have more time with her  She sure sold super fast, less than a week and they were gone....never in the history of the Disneystore Catalog had they seen an item sell out so fast.
178 feet or 2136" is the length of the Nautilus. There are a lot of reasons this is the size not to mention the fact the full size set had 2" diameter rivet heads.
If you take into account the 11 footer was 133.500" long and 1/16 scale you can figure out all scales from there.
To answer the question on 1/144 scale...the length would be 14.833" respectively, a 1/128 scale boat would be 16.6875" long. Now the 66"er was made with what they knew.....thinking the boat was 175" If i recall. At 1/32 scale, the 178' Nautilus should be 66.750" long, total length
hope this helps..
Sincerely,
Will


----------



## crazy mike

An evilbay search last night brought up an unfinished Nautilus "kit" of around 5 feet. Was at $405 dollars at @10 pm. The seller wanted local pickup only but due to numerous nonlocal requests had changed to adding as much as $150 for packaging and shipping. The market is out there! For around $100 you can get a 1/72 52"Gato or a 39" Seaview. I'd throw $150 easily for a @3' Nautilus and I'm a skinflint tightwad:drunk:

Item #330207832911. After reading the details it isn't even a complete kit. An old Comet tiny one is going for almost $50, and an X Nautilus is at @$180.


----------



## ClubTepes

Dave Metzner said:


> If the Custom Replicas kit @1/32 scale is 66 inches than The "real" Nautilus ought to be 176 feet in length.......


Ok, so based on 176 feet......

1/72 is 29.33in.
1/96 is 22in.
1/144 is 14.66in.
1/350 is 6.03in.

Wow, 1/72 might actually be reasonable. It would look cool next to Revell's Gato and U-boat. And at that scale its possible to do a few figures that actually look like the charactors.

A 1/350 scale one would also be fun.


----------



## Wbnemo1

at 176' yes but the Disney version Nautilus is exactly 178' so all your scales are off.. here ya go
Will

1/72=29.666"
1/48= 44.500"
1/64=33.375"
1/96=22.250"
1/144=14.833"
1/350=6.103"


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson

i bid 179


----------



## crazy mike

Steve CultTVman Iverson said:


> i bid 179


I'm hoping thats not my age when it finally does get kitted. Pass the cheeze and crackers please:tongue:


----------



## xsavoie

Definitely 1/72 or 1/100 scale.Octopus not included.


----------



## John P

Three quatloos!


----------



## koschrei

Not sure about the length but I vote 1/72 scale and for a Disney Natilus - nice and substantial but not over the top  

For something different, how about Robbie in his Chariot ?

Whatever the model might be, picking a few constant scales for the kits would be brilliant (as has been done with the 1/24 LIS kits).

Of course for larger subjects like, say, Flying Subs, I vote for going with 1/48 ;-)

Or Jupiter 2's 

Konrad


----------



## SUNGOD

Do we really need more Lost in Space and Forbidden Planet stuff? Surely with these new kits coming out from Moebius most of the L.I.S. stuff will have been done in styrene. I'd prefer Moebius and Monarch concentrated on giving us subjects that haven't been done in styrene before, and don't forget there's also plenty of L.I.S. and Forbidden Planet toys and collectables about too such as a giant 2 foot tall B9 robot from Trendmasters and I'm sure there's a diecast Robbie in his chariot. 

There's many, many other film, tv subjects that need doing in styrene and yes a Nautilus (with tiny figures and interior) could be a great subject.


----------



## ChrisW

How about a Nautilus with the option of either a standard base, or the giant squid holding the submarine up?


----------



## toyroy

Wbnemo1 said:


> ...the Disney version Nautilus is exactly 178'...


At 1/128, that's 16 11/16" - just in case anyone would like a Nautilus in consistent scale with their Seaview. 1/128 is one half of 1/64, so it is not an entirely arbitrary scale.

At twice the scale of the Seaview(1/64), the Nautilus would be 33 3/8", which is roughly in the same ballpark lengthwise as the 39" Seaview.

Just something to think about.


----------



## xsavoie

With 1/96th scale,about 22 inches long,the squid might be included


----------



## toyroy

Some folks may not want a squid. I'd rather the Nautilus be ramming a warship, if she's in a diorama.


----------



## BatToys

Any chance of Moebius getting the DC or Marvel rights?

Maybe a Supersized Aurora Superman with the embossed emblems restored.
Batman too.


----------



## Captain Han Solo

SUNGOD said:


> Do we really need more Lost in Space and Forbidden Planet stuff?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *YES.*


----------



## Captain Han Solo

_*16" Jupiter Two*_

*1/25 Flying Sub*

*1/25 Spindrift......................*


----------



## SUNGOD

beatlepaul said:


> _*16" Jupiter Two*_
> 
> *1/25 Flying Sub*
> 
> *1/25 Spindrift......................*




We'll never have any new sci fi subjects in styrene at that rate!


----------



## SUNGOD

ChrisW said:


> How about a Nautilus with the option of either a standard base, or the giant squid holding the submarine up?




That could be cool!


----------



## toyroy

Since the Lost in Space chariot and spacepod are already announced in 1/24 scale, I guess we can expect a 1/24 Jupiter 2 also. That should be a 30" diameter model.


----------



## Moebius

toyroy said:


> Since the Lost in Space chariot and spacepod are already announced in 1/24 scale, I guess we can expect a 1/24 Jupiter 2 also. That should be a 30" diameter model.


No J2 planned at this time. We have a fair amount of other things we're working on, and with the amount of J2's that have been done, we didn't see the rush in getting one out. Possibly in the future, we'll let everyone know when we get to that point. A couple of weeks and we'll announce a few more kits to fill in the rest of this year...


----------



## Dave Metzner

If we were to do a Nautilus kit.I'd like to do as much with the interior as possible. 
My choice would be to go for as large as practical.....
Go to FX models at www.fxmodels.com and check out their two Nautilus projects. One is the 66 inch model with alot of interior detail added.


----------



## gaetan

Hello Frank and Dave

Have you ever considered making the Proteus from Fantastic Voyage movie? Would the licence be easy to obtain ? 1/24 ? With that amazing interior and immense observation windows to see it, what a great model it would make..... And, more interesting , it was never mass commercialized before....

Gaétan


----------



## John May

gaetan said:


> Hello Frank and Dave
> 
> Have you ever considered making the Proteus from Fantastic Voyage movie? Would the licence be easy to obtain ? 1/24 ? With that amazing interior and immense observation windows to see it, what a great model it would make..... And, more interesting , it was never mass commercialized before....
> 
> Gaétan


Ditto on that !!


----------



## bert model maker

beatlepaul said:


> SUNGOD said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do we really need more Lost in Space and Forbidden Planet stuff?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *YES.*
> 
> 
> 
> YES !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Auroranut

More figures!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Chris.


----------



## Auroranut

Oh, I forgot.......... Tijuana Taxi.


----------



## John P

SUNGOD said:


> Do we really need more Lost in Space and Forbidden Planet stuff?


 Why yes, yes we do. 



> Surely with these new kits coming out from Moebius most of the L.I.S. stuff will have been done in styrene. I'd prefer Moebius and Monarch concentrated on giving us subjects that haven't been done in styrene before...


 Like the LiS Chariot and Space Pod, which have never been done as styrene kits before? Or Robby on his car, which has never been done as a styrene kit before?



> ...and don't forget there's also plenty of L.I.S. and Forbidden Planet toys and collectables about too such as a giant 2 foot tall B9 robot from Trendmasters and I'm sure there's a diecast Robbie in his chariot.


 And don't forget, we're plastic kit modelers here. Most of us would rather build a kit ourselves than just buy a toy and stick it on a shelf without getting to build it.



> There's many, many other film, tv subjects that need doing in styrene and yes a Nautilus (with tiny figures and interior) could be a great subject.


 Absolutely! Them too!


----------



## John O

_If we were to do a Nautilus kit.I'd like to do as much with the interior as possible. My choice would be to go for as large as practical....._

It's nice to hear you guys are considering it. I get where the "large as practical" is coming from, BUT it doesn't have to be a monster to please me or my available shelf space. I still don't have room in my house to begin assembling the PL Refit, but at least a Nautilus would have a fairly narrow profile compared to it's length. Still, getting up into the 3 foot territory makes displaying it trouble.

If you have the good fortune to be able to afford a Disney lisence for _20K_, perhaps that's also an opportunity to do a small set of kits as well as a "large as practical" Nautilus. Some suggestions: a smaller under 18" Nautilus or a "waterline" Nautilus with the crew fighting off the giant squid, a figue kit with Nemo playing his pipe organ, a figure kit with Nautilus divers (maybe the funeral or the shark attack), etc. Just some misc. ramblings.


_Go to FX models at __www.fxmodels.com__ and check out their two Nautilus projects. One is the 66 inch model with alot of interior detail added._

It's under Custom Work http://www.fxmodels.com/gallery.shtml

John O.


----------



## Wbnemo1

It was nice job Marc did on those, the scale is a bit off if I recall, but looks pretty nice. the Smaller Nautilus was a Ray Mason Nautilus hull.( all Nautilus lovers, large scale, know this is the creme de la creme of this size) I've been in line for one for over 11 years.
I also really like the artistic sculpting that Jay( Beeblebrox) is doing. I still dream of doing a complete "cutaway" for the interior of the boat, with ALL details realized... I would say to do this, ya gotta have it at least 33" long, otherwise the details would be just too tiny to appreciate. You're right on the profile allowing for a large model to still fit on a shelf too.
Will


----------



## SUNGOD

Dave Metzner said:


> If we were to do a Nautilus kit.I'd like to do as much with the interior as possible.
> My choice would be to go for as large as practical.....
> Go to FX models at www.fxmodels.com and check out their two Nautilus projects. One is the 66 inch model with alot of interior detail added.




Hell yeah! With figures of Nemo, Ned and the gang too!


----------



## robiwon

Tom Cruise Martian War Machine, 18 inch version of the classic Pal version, The Howling werewolf figure, an X-Wing fighter, CE3K Mothership, Derlict ship w/mini J2. Be back with more.


----------



## SUNGOD

robiwon said:


> Tom Cruise Martian War Machine, 18 inch version of the classic Pal version, The Howling werewolf figure, an X-Wing fighter, CE3K Mothership, Derlict ship w/mini J2. Be back with more.



Don't forget there's already a few styrene X Wings knocking about such as Fine Molds recently released 1/48 version (not to mention the toys and diecast collectables). As for the Tom Cruise Martian war machine well the tripods themselves are quite a neat design (not totally accurate to the book though) but that seems to be a deeply unpopular film. Hg Wells fans hated it and I think any model company that wanted to do the tripods from Hg Wells book would be better off designing their own (as long as it was faithful to the book and a really cool design). I think that could be a big seller!


----------



## SUNGOD

John O said:


> _If we were to do a Nautilus kit.I'd like to do as much with the interior as possible. My choice would be to go for as large as practical....._
> 
> It's nice to hear you guys are considering it. I get where the "large as practical" is coming from, BUT it doesn't have to be a monster to please me or my available shelf space. I still don't have room in my house to begin assembling the PL Refit, but at least a Nautilus would have a fairly narrow profile compared to it's length. Still, getting up into the 3 foot territory makes displaying it trouble.
> 
> If you have the good fortune to be able to afford a Disney lisence for _20K_, perhaps that's also an opportunity to do a small set of kits as well as a "large as practical" Nautilus. Some suggestions: a smaller under 18" Nautilus or a "waterline" Nautilus with the crew fighting off the giant squid, a figue kit with Nemo playing his pipe organ, a figure kit with Nautilus divers (maybe the funeral or the shark attack), etc. Just some misc. ramblings.
> 
> 
> _Go to FX models at __www.fxmodels.com__ and check out their two Nautilus projects. One is the 66 inch model with alot of interior detail added._
> 
> It's under Custom Work http://www.fxmodels.com/gallery.shtml
> 
> John O.



The bigger and more detailed the better as far as I'm concerned. I haven't seen the film for years but I like the idea of the funeral though. I'd like to see some figures for the interior of the sub and some little dudes with diving gear on. I think a neat touch would be to have their tiny diving helmets made of clear plastic so we could see their faces inside. It could be one neat and atmospheric model (imagine the potential for interior lighting and diorama's). I think a styrene Nautilus would be a big seller and a film/model geeks dream!


----------



## John P

robiwon said:


> Tom Cruise Martian War Machine, 18 inch version of the classic Pal version, The Howling werewolf figure, an X-Wing fighter, CE3K Mothership, Derlict ship w/mini J2. Be back with more.


 Dude, what the heck do we need yet another X-Wing for? AMT made _three _different ones. Fine Molds currently sells two in different scales, and Revell is making one in their new snap-fit line. Plus the studio scale Captain Cardboard resin kit of a few years ago, the 1/48 one Alfred Wong mastered and SMT sold, the soon-to-be-released 1/35 trading kit version, and, heck, the Estes model rocket version.

You could already build Rogue Squdaron and never use the same kit twice!


----------



## robiwon

That was just a bit of sarcasm.


----------



## Zorro

C'mon. _*PLEASE!?*_


----------



## fluke

I love LARGER models as much as the next guy but 1/24 is WAY too big for *Spindrift *and* FS*. The Lunar Spindrift is 16 1/2 inches in length and the Lunar *SF* is 16" wide and those are roughly 1/35 scale. Believe me thats BIG enough!


----------



## Dave Metzner

1/24 Flying Sub is 18 inches - 1/32 would be 12 inches - 1/48 would be 9 inches


----------



## fluke

Thanks Dave,

That does make more sense....the seats in my Lunar FS are pretty big.

The Lunar SF must be more like 1/20th... It's 16" wide and 12 1/2" in length.

WOWZA! so a *1/24 SF* is not that unrealaistic and the Spindrift is a larger craft.... so 1/35 - 1/32 might be the better choice for a styrene kit?

The C-57D in a smaller scale is cool idea as long as it comes with a clear casted 'Id' monster to go with it....ooooh the lighting techniques!


----------



## ssgt-cheese

How about the Nostromo from Alien?

Mike


----------



## Dave Hussey

On the 20K thing, I always wanted a styrene Nautilus. That's why I snapped up two of the X-Plus Nautilus a few years back. And of course that lovely resin one that Disney issued and Will B was involved in!

On the figure kit idea, absolutely! But with Aurora style bases. I'd suggest Ned land with harpoon raised, standing on the deck of the Nautilus. For Nemo, I have three ideas. 

First, in the wheelhouse with hands on the ship's wheel, partial diorama. 

Second, standing in front of the Nautilus' large central iris window; the diorama could include that window which would be way cool.

Third, standing on the Nautilus' deck with telescope in hand, gazing into the distance.

And of course, a Nemo in diving gear on the ocean floor!

Huzz


----------



## toyroy

Moebius said:


> No J2 planned at this time...Possibly in the future...


Sounds hopeful to me!:woohoo:


----------



## toyroy

More suggestions:
-Terminator figure,
-Cylon centurion figure, from either BSG series.


----------



## Moebius

Zorro said:


> C'mon. _*PLEASE!?*_


Is that Pete Townshend?


----------



## John P

Harry. Dean. Stanton.
The immortal Harry. Dean. Stanton.


----------



## WarpCore Breach

Well, whoever that is (and I really have no idea), he almost looks lifelike in that pic! :wave:


----------



## fluke

Frank!....Dude! You are too busy! .....but I can see some likeness.

Harry played Brett in Alien. A grunt in 'Kelly's Heroes' -Pvt Willard, The Dad in Pretty in Pink, had a part in 'The Rose', Privet Benjamen, The GREEN MILE - "gettin right with jesus" LOL! and much more! 

He's a great charactor actor ...but a kit? ....maybe some day in resin.

*Still say the three main charactors from Kelly's Heros as they stood in front of that Tiger Tank...like it was from one of Clint's spaghetti Western's....Now that would be cool! *


----------



## John O

fluke said:


> Harry played Brett in Alien. A grunt in 'Kelly's Heroes' -Pvt Willard, The Dad in Pretty in Pink, had a part in 'The Rose', Privet Benjamen, The GREEN MILE


 My personal favorite: Paris, Texas


----------



## John P

WarpCore Breach said:


> Well, whoever that is (and I really have no idea), he almost looks lifelike in that pic! :wave:


 http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0001765/

Genre fans will know him from ALIEN and Escape from New York, among many, many others.


----------



## Moebius

fluke said:


> Frank!....Dude! You are too busy! .....but I can see some likeness.


I'm just messin' with everybody, I know who it is..... But that picture does have a 60's Brit look to it to me...


----------



## frankenstyrene

Moe and Mon,

Licensing fees may prohibit it, but would Dr. F and Dr. Praetorius in same scale as Bride be remote possibilities? Maybe even a Frank in same scale? Licensing, I know...

Also...how about your own takes on Bama's boxart kits in 1/8 styrene? Not just monsters, either...again, licensing...


----------



## SUNGOD

So Moebius.........I have to ask........is an injection Nautilus (with detailed interior and figures) a real possibility?


----------



## Moebius

SUNGOD said:


> So Moebius.........I have to ask........is an injection Nautilus (with detailed interior and figures) a real possibility?


This may not be the answer you're looking for, but it is _waaay_ more possible than any 2001 kits would be....


----------



## StarshipClass

Any chance for generic zombie kits? It'd be cool to have an Aurora-esque kit of a couple of zombies in a cemetery with one digging its way out of a grave. Now, add to that a frightened female figure with gravestones and rats, spiderwebs, and bats and WOW!


----------



## mrmurph

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Any chance for generic zombie kits? It'd be cool to have an Aurora-esque kit of a couple of zombies in a cemetery with one digging its way out of a grave. Now, add to that a frightened female figure with gravestones and rats, spiderwebs, and bats and WOW!


I agree with the Prof (in a way). I'd like to see a generic "White Zombie" or "Plague of the Zombie" style kit. No licensing fees....


----------



## Zorro

Moebius said:


> Is that Pete Townshend?


Uh, no, Frank. But now that you mention it, how about Ann-Margret slathering herself in baked beans in this classic scene from _Tommy? _


----------



## John O

Moebius said:


> This may not be the answer you're looking for, but it is _waaay_ more possible than any 2001 kits would be....


I know that's probably not saying much either since my completely mis-guided internet-driven understanding is that the license holders for _2001_ aren't even interested in having _that_ conversation. Though the licensing might be too high to afford, at leaset Disney will talk to you.

In the end, I think you end up selling faaaar more copies of a Disney Nautilus than of a Moonbus (especially if you had to call it something else to avoid licensing entanglements). 

BTW, who owns the rights to 2001 these days?

John O.


----------



## Moebius

John O said:


> BTW, who owns the rights to 2001 these days?
> 
> John O.


That's where the problem comes in, print rights or merchandising rights? There's so much more to it than you probably imagine. You'd think the same studio would own or license the films they have released, but it's not always the case. Such as 2001. Merchandise rights for this are tied to the Kubrick estate, where print rights belong to the studio. Many films are like this, and licensing is a nightmare.


----------



## Moebius

Zorro said:


> Uh, no, Frank. But now that you mention it, how about Ann-Margret slathering herself in baked beans in this classic scene from _Tommy? _


Mmmmm... Baked Beans.....


----------



## hawk1999

how about a 1/350 enterprise covered in baked beans:woohoo:


----------



## toyroy

How about a kit from "The Nightmare of the Cash-Eating Licensing Zombies"?


----------



## Auroranut

Too expensive to produce...
Chris.


----------



## fluke

OK....thats it....you silly english types go away!


----------



## John O

Zorro said:


> ...how about Ann-Margret slathering herself in baked beans in this classic scene from _Tommy? _


I dearly love when film-makers attempt something challenging and fail. Tim Burton comes to mind and there's a nobility in risks taken that fall flat. BUT this scene is so self-indulgent and artistically masterbatory (drunk Ann-Margret rolling around in baked beans and champagne foam) that it's just plain stupid. How much pot was being smoked and nose candy tooted when they came up with that idea?

John O.


----------



## John P

Does any male Who fan, movie fan, or Ken Russel fan actually _care_ how banal that scene is? I seruiously doubt any of us fast-forward around it in distaste. :lol:


----------



## Zorro

^ Both points well taken.


----------



## scotpens

John P said:


> Does any male Who fan, movie fan, or Ken Russel fan actually _care_ how banal that scene is? I seruiously doubt any of us fast-forward around it in distaste. :lol:


On the contrary, I'm sure there are many old VHS copies of _Tommy_ in which that scene is worn out and full of dropouts from being played repeatedly!

And 34-year-old Ann-Margret playing the MOTHER of 31-year-old Roger Daltrey? Well, what did we expect from a Ken Russell film? "Excessive" isn't in the man's vocabulary.

And now, back to our regularly scheduled topic. . .


----------



## John O

John P said:


> Does any male Who fan, movie fan, or Ken Russel fan actually _care_ how banal that scene is? I seruiously doubt any of us fast-forward around it in distaste. :lol:


No, I wouldn't FF through it, but seriously it's about as sexy as a trainwreck, maybe just as thought provoking. I'm more inclined to be distracted by imagining the means of arriving at _deep stupidity_ on film (aka "the creative process") and all the doped/high'd up people on set spending time and money to make merely _weird-wannabe_. Thus it's hard to find anything interesting about a Ann-Margret writhing in baked beans. It's just stupid and not _fun_ stupid, either. So ..ummm ...back on topic ...ya ...I'd have pass on a kit commemoration of that scene, thanks.

John O.


----------



## Zorro

John O said:


> So ..ummm ...back on topic ...ya ...I'd have pass on a kit commemoration of that scene, thanks.
> 
> John O.


I'll keep trying. Looking for a pic of Franklin Pangborn right now.


----------



## John O

Okay, I take it back. I just showed the scene to some of my students (praise be to Youtube) and it is deeply funny, but not because it's supposed to be. There was much laughter. oh ya, and it's still stupid. LOL.

John O.


----------



## scotpens

John O said:


> No, I wouldn't FF through it, but seriously it's about as sexy as a trainwreck. . .


That's a matter of opinion!


John O said:


> I'm more inclined to be distracted by imagining the means of arriving at _deep stupidity_ on film (aka "the creative process") and all the doped/high'd up people on set spending time and money to make merely _weird-wannabe_.


Analysis, discussion and speculation as to "What were they thinking?" regarding bad movies, or stupid scenes in movies, is an entire topic in itself.


[IMG-LEFT]http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=53601&stc=1&d=1202315736[/IMG-LEFT]


John O said:


> Thus it's hard to find anything interesting about a Ann-Margret writhing in baked beans.


On second thought, maybe you're right. I prefer her writhing in paint, in 1966's _The Swinger_.

And NOW, back to our regularly scheduled topic . . .


----------



## phicks

Moebius said:


> That's where the problem comes in, print rights or merchandising rights? There's so much more to it than you probably imagine. You'd think the same studio would own or license the films they have released, but it's not always the case. Such as 2001. Merchandise rights for this are tied to the Kubrick estate, where print rights belong to the studio. Many films are like this, and licensing is a nightmare.


So how about licensing the rights to 2010? We could still get the Discovery and Shuttle Pods, plus the Leonov.

No? How about ACCURATE dinosaurs? Not monsters, like the old Aurora line or the Polar Lights ones. Get somebody like Tony McVey to make the masters. Market them to every museum gift shop that displays dinosaurs. They will sell forever. No licensing fees.

Figure kits based on DC comics characters? 

Some things from Alien have been done to death, like Alien figure kits, the Dropship, APC. But there is a desparate want for many other vehicles, like the Nostromo, the refinery, and the Betty. 

Best of luck with your company! Please never sell out to RC2!


----------



## Zorro

scotpens said:


> On second thought, maybe you're right. I prefer her writhing in paint, in 1966's _The Swinger_.


_Oh_ Yeah!


----------



## John P

Must. Rent. The Swinger.


----------



## John O

scotpens said:


> On second thought, maybe you're right. I prefer her writhing in paint, in 1966's _The Swinger_.


WOW. Adding that to Netflix queue _...right away!_

BTW, this reminds me of the two girls who lived down the hall from me in college who used to show me their photos of themselves _naked-and-covered-in-paint_. Not kidding. Do you think they were coming on to me? :freak:

John O.


----------



## Zorro

Ok. Serious proposal. Although I know it's late in the game - _Iron Man_. From what I've seen, I can't imagine that the movie will tank (which means sequels) and the armor is faithful enough that even old farts like me would still want to build one. In fact, I'd love to see a kit of the Mach 1 armor as well.


----------



## SUNGOD

phicks said:


> So how about licensing the rights to 2010? We could still get the Discovery and Shuttle Pods, plus the Leonov.
> 
> No? How about ACCURATE dinosaurs? Not monsters, like the old Aurora line or the Polar Lights ones. Get somebody like Tony McVey to make the masters. Market them to every museum gift shop that displays dinosaurs. They will sell forever. No licensing fees.
> 
> Figure kits based on DC comics characters?
> 
> Some things from Alien have been done to death, like Alien figure kits, the Dropship, APC. But there is a desparate want for many other vehicles, like the Nostromo, the refinery, and the Betty.
> 
> Best of luck with your company! Please never sell out to RC2!






Couple of interesting things there and I forgot about 2010!


----------



## SUNGOD

Moebius said:


> This may not be the answer you're looking for, but it is _waaay_ more possible than any 2001 kits would be....



Well I wouldn't turn my nose up at a Nautilus! As for 2001......well what about unlicensed? I don't think fans of the film will care if the title 2001 is on the box, as long as we had an Aries or a Discovery etc?


----------



## bert model maker

robiwon said:


> Ooooh, never heard of that! Got a pic or a link?
> Even though I was not a big fan of the movie I would like to see a kit of Godzilla form Ferris Buellers movie. (  )


robiwon you got mail


----------



## Dar

Would love to see some Wild Wild West models. Maybe a version of the train with lab and living quarters. Some nice figures of West, Gordon and Loveless would be great.:thumbsup:

Of course a new J2 would be great with full interior of course with lots of extra room for customizing.


----------



## scotpens

SUNGOD said:


> Well I wouldn't turn my nose up at a Nautilus! As for 2001......well what about unlicensed? I don't think fans of the film will care if the title 2001 is on the box, as long as we had an Aries or a Discovery etc?


It's one thing for GK producers to make and sell a dozen resin kits a year of a movie or TV subject without paying a license fee or royalties. A run of a few thousand styrene kits -- that's another matter. Even without any specific references to copyrighted titles or characters, the spacecraft designs themselves may also be subject to licensing. Can anyone say, "Cease-and-Desist Order"?

Is there a lawyer in the house?


----------



## ssgt-cheese

How about the Nostromo from Alien?

Mike


----------



## John O

scotpens said:


> It's one thing for GK producers to make and sell a dozen resin kits a year of a movie or TV subject without paying a license fee or royalties. A run of a few thousand styrene kits -- that's another matter.


Anyone know if the last Airfix re-issue of the Orion was specifically licensed for 2001: A Space Odyssey. 










It says "Orion 2001" on the box, but that's about it - I mean, the space station is certainly still there, but they've tarted up the bird quite a bit. Anyone know the deal?

John O.


----------



## Dave Hussey

I believe (correct me if I am wrong) that the Airfix kit was issued without direct reference to the movie because Airfix did not have the license. The kit does include the correct decals though - I know that much for sure because I have the kit.

Huzz


----------



## Marco Scheloske

Dave Hussey said:


> I believe (correct me if I am wrong) that the Airfix kit was issued without direct reference to the movie because Airfix did not have the license. The kit does include the correct decals though - I know that much for sure because I have the kit.
> 
> Huzz


As far as I know Airfix had the license for 2001, but PanAm didn`t gave them the permission to use the Logo anymore. Don`t know why, that`s just how the story has been told to me.

I have the old version WITH the PanAm-Logo... :woohoo:


----------



## John O

ssgt-cheese said:


> How about the Nostromo from Alien?


Someone else mentioned that too. I'd love to see a better kit than was done by Halcyon. Not that the kit is all that bad "as designed", it really captures the essence of the ship, BUT soft vinyl is SOOO _the wrong material_ for what is basically built/architectural shapes. Having to stuff the damned thing full of newspapers or foam just to keep the top and sides from caving in is a real negative selling point on the Halycon kit. I've had two of them and I really hate the vinyl for being so damned unstable.

I'd also like to see a Narcissus that renders the surface detail and engine shapes a little better, but then that’s something I get a little anal about.

John O.


----------



## SUNGOD

scotpens said:


> It's one thing for GK producers to make and sell a dozen resin kits a year of a movie or TV subject without paying a license fee or royalties. A run of a few thousand styrene kits -- that's another matter. Even without any specific references to copyrighted titles or characters, the spacecraft designs themselves may also be subject to licensing. Can anyone say, "Cease-and-Desist Order"?
> 
> Is there a lawyer in the house?



I remember reading about 5 years ago that the actual ships from 2001 were in the public domain (or something similar) and that Airfix released the Orion without using the full 2001 A.S.ODYSSEY title.


----------



## SUNGOD

Marco Scheloske said:


> As far as I know Airfix had the license for 2001, but PanAm didn`t gave them the permission to use the Logo anymore. Don`t know why, that`s just how the story has been told to me.
> 
> I have the old version WITH the PanAm-Logo... :woohoo:



It only says ORION 2001 (and surely the numbers 2001 can't be copyrighted) on the box so maybe they couldn't use the full 2001 A SPACE ODYSSEY title. I've built the Airfix Orion and I'm sure the Pan Am decals which i put on it were from the box. I have a spare up the attic so I'll go and check in the next few days.


----------



## SUNGOD

John O said:


> Anyone know if the last Airfix re-issue of the Orion was specifically licensed for 2001: A Space Odyssey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It says "Orion 2001" on the box, but that's about it - I mean, the space station is certainly still there, but they've tarted up the bird quite a bit. Anyone know the deal?
> 
> John O.



That's the issue I have so I'll check to see if the full 2001 A.S.O title is anywhere on the box or instructions.


----------



## SUNGOD

John O said:


> Someone else mentioned that too. I'd love to see a better kit than was done by Halcyon. Not that the kit is all that bad "as designed", it really captures the essence of the ship, BUT soft vinyl is SOOO _the wrong material_ for what is basically built/architectural shapes. Having to stuff the damned thing full of newspapers or foam just to keep the top and sides from caving in is a real negative selling point on the Halycon kit. I've had two of them and I really hate the vinyl for being so damned unstable.
> 
> I'd also like to see a Narcissus that renders the surface detail and engine shapes a little better, but then that’s something I get a little anal about.
> 
> John O.



I was going to buy one myself but when I found out it was that vinyl stuff I didn't bother. It's about time Aoshima the new owners of Halcyon's moulds did it in injection plastic!


----------



## John O

SUNGOD said:


> I was going to buy one myself but when I found out it was that vinyl stuff I didn't bother. It's about time Aoshima the new owners of Halcyon's moulds did it in injection plastic!


You can't make an injected kit from the molds used to make the vinyl kit. It's a completely different animal and would have to be re-engineered top-to-bottom ...and that's a good thing.

John O.


----------



## SUNGOD

John O said:


> You can't make an injected kit from the molds used to make the vinyl kit. It's a completely different animal and would have to be re-engineered top-to-bottom ...and that's a good thing.
> 
> John O.




I 'do' know that John (I have got at least one working brain cell ya know)! As you say it should be a new tooling and in plastic.


----------



## scotpens

John O said:


> . . . soft vinyl is SOOO _the wrong material_ for what is basically built/architectural shapes. Having to stuff the damned thing full of newspapers or foam just to keep the top and sides from caving in is a real negative selling point on the Halycon kit. I've had two of them and I really hate the vinyl for being so damned unstable.


You mean you never thought of doing a Claes Oldenburg-style "soft spaceship"?


----------



## John O

You were saying, "It's about time Aoshima the new owners of Halcyon's moulds did it in injection plastic!". Which I read as implying the existing mold could be used for an injected kit - my mistake if that's not what you meant. I thought it was worth being clear for anyone who might not know the difference.

John O.


----------



## Dave Metzner

I believe that the Halcyon kits were injection molded styrene kits!
I know that there were several Alien related kits imported from Japan in Styrene, and I'm pretty darned sure that those were Halcyon's kits
Dave


----------



## Prince of Styrene II

Dave Metzner said:


> I believe that the Halcyon kits were injection molded styrene kits!


I had the Dropship that was definantly in styrene.


----------



## SUNGOD

John O said:


> You were saying, "It's about time Aoshima the new owners of Halcyon's moulds did it in injection plastic!". Which I read as implying the existing mold could be used for an injected kit - my mistake if that's not what you meant. I thought it was worth being clear for anyone who might not know the difference.
> 
> John O.



It's not what I meant but I can understand you interpreting it in that way. I should have worded it better! I think the Nostromo is the best vehicle in Alien but as usual the best stuff is the most neglected by the manufacturers and hopefully one day Aoshima will toss that vinyl Nostromo down the drain (where it belongs) and give us the ship in hard plastic as it should be.


----------



## SUNGOD

Dave Metzner said:


> I believe that the Halcyon kits were injection molded styrene kits!
> I know that there were several Alien related kits imported from Japan in Styrene, and I'm pretty darned sure that those were Halcyon's kits
> Dave






Most of them were yes but the Nostromo was definitely vinyl. I think the various antenna might have been injection or ABS plastic though.


----------



## Trek Ace

Dave Metzner said:


> I believe that the Halcyon kits were injection molded styrene kits!
> I know that there were several Alien related kits imported from Japan in Styrene, and I'm pretty darned sure that those were Halcyon's kits
> Dave


They were.


----------



## John O

SUNGOD said:


> Most of them were yes but the Nostromo was definitely vinyl. I think the various antenna might have been injection or ABS plastic though.


Nostromo was "mixed media" with the main shapes of the body and engines done in vinyl as with some of their creature subjects (face hugger, anyone?). You actually have to trim away the over-pour as you would with a vinyl figure kit. In the same way, a hair dryer is handy for solving some annoying "assembly problems".

The smaller details like landing struts & feet, antenna, and rear flaps are injection molded in polystyrene and come on parts trees like a traditional kit. 

The detail is very nice and the production method pretty innovative IMO, but as I noted before the tops and side walls become concave after while if the body cavities aren't filled with_ something_... 

I think this is the only Halcyon vehicle kit with any vinyl molding, the rest are injection molded polystyrene.

John O.


----------



## ClubTepes

toyroy said:


> At 1/128, that's 16 11/16" - just in case anyone would like a Nautilus in consistent scale with their Seaview. 1/128 is one half of 1/64, so it is not an entirely arbitrary scale.
> 
> At twice the scale of the Seaview(1/64), the Nautilus would be 33 3/8", which is roughly in the same ballpark lengthwise as the 39" Seaview.
> 
> Just something to think about.


1/128??!!??!!??!?!?
1/64??!!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?..............???

Slowy I turn...

do you really want to open this can of worms........well, do ya?


----------



## ClubTepes

SUNGOD said:


> Don't forget there's already a few styrene X Wings knocking about such as Fine Molds recently released 1/48 version (not to mention the toys and diecast collectables). As for the Tom Cruise Martian war machine well the tripods themselves are quite a neat design (not totally accurate to the book though) but that seems to be a deeply unpopular film. Hg Wells fans hated it and I think any model company that wanted to do the tripods from Hg Wells book would be better off designing their own (as long as it was faithful to the book and a really cool design). I think that could be a big seller!


I guess its all a matter of opinion.
I really enjoyed the latest tripods.
The 'faithful' designs leave me cold.


----------



## ClubTepes

Moebius said:


> That's where the problem comes in, print rights or merchandising rights? There's so much more to it than you probably imagine. You'd think the same studio would own or license the films they have released, but it's not always the case. Such as 2001. Merchandise rights for this are tied to the Kubrick estate, where print rights belong to the studio. Many films are like this, and licensing is a nightmare.


Thanks for the explanation Frank. 

But what is the deal with 2010?
Does it fall into the same issues?

Might be a 'back-door' to at least get a discovery out.


----------



## ClubTepes

Zorro said:


> Uh, no, Frank. But now that you mention it, how about Ann-Margret slathering herself in baked beans in this classic scene from _Tommy? _


I know a guy who makes GOOD money shooting women in baked beans.
He been on HBO's 'Real Sex', 'Rippley's Believe it or Not' and a bunch of other stuff.


----------



## toyroy

ClubTepes said:


> 1/128??!!??!!??!?!?
> 1/64??!!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?..............???
> 
> Slowy I turn...
> 
> do you really want to open this can of worms........well, do ya?


Well, EXCUUUUUUUSSSE MEEEEE! _*I*_ didn't make a 39", 1/128 Seaview... 

Personally, since Moebius is inclined toward large-scale models, I'd like to see them make _two each_ of major subjects like the Seaview, the Nautilus, and the Jupiter 2: a large, and a small. The smaller subs could be RC'ed for use in average backyard pools, and also fit more comfortably on regular display shelves. 

A Jupiter 2 in scale with their chariot and pod would measure 30" - good for a ballpark-sized diorama, or for ceiling display. For a model which includes the launch pad and towers, again, I'd prefer a smaller scale.


----------



## SUNGOD

ClubTepes said:


> I guess its all a matter of opinion.
> I really enjoyed the latest tripods.
> The 'faithful' designs leave me cold.



Club, I'd be very interested to hear which "faithful" designs leave you cold?


----------



## toyroy

ClubTepes said:


> I know a guy who makes GOOD money shooting women in baked beans...


:lol:


----------



## toyroy

(I imported this from the other thread, which is mostly about figure kit suggestions.)


Old_McDonald said:


> I'm for rounding out the LIS license with a good 15 inch Jupiter II with a one piece upper hull that is removeable for displaying the interior. Polar Lights made a good effort but I don't think the "cap" was a good idea...


I won't weigh in on the one-piece hull issue, but I will mention that I cemented my PL upper hull sections together. 


Old_McDonald said:


> I'd like for this kit to have an opening door as well as a better interior with real seats, dash board, etc.


I like the opening upper-hull door idea, but _only_ if, when closed, it truly matches the contours of the rest of the hull.

Also, I agree with your comment regarding the need for interior improvements.


----------



## toyroy

Dar said:


> Would love to see some Wild Wild West models. Maybe a version of the train with lab and living quarters. Some nice figures of West, Gordon and Loveless would be great...


I like the Wild Wild West idea. _LOTS_ of neat, scifi-ish gadgets, and it brings together the Western and master spy genres in the best tongue-in-cheek '60s style.


----------



## toyroy

I'm a little surprised no one has suggested the Barris Batmobile.


----------



## John P

Gerry Anderson vehicle, decent size and with decent detail (as opposed to the Japanese toy-kits)

UFO:
Moon Base Interceptor, 1/48 scale
Sky One, 1/48
SkyDiver sub 1/72

Space: 1999 
Eagle, 1/48
Hawk, 1/48

Journy to the Far Side of the Sun (Doppleganger)
Spacecraft and "Dove" lifting body, 1/72

Captain Scarlet:
Angel Interceptor, 1/48
SPV, 1/24 or 1/35

Fireball XL-5 on launch trolly, 1/144 (25")

Thunderbirds 1, 2 & 3, 1/144 scale
Thunderbird 4, 1/48 or 1/32
TB5 space station (with docking TB3), 1/288
FAB 1 limo, 1/24

Supercar, 1/24 or larger


----------



## toyroy

Of course, since Mattel is making beautiful 1/18 die-cast Batmobiles, Moebius would probably want to make a larger kit. Say, 1/6 scale. That's 37 1/2 inches.


----------



## SUNGOD

John P said:


> Gerry Anderson vehicle, decent size and with decent detail (as opposed to the Japanese toy-kits)
> 
> UFO:
> Moon Base Interceptor, 1/48 scale
> Sky One, 1/48
> SkyDiver sub 1/72
> 
> Space: 1999
> Eagle, 1/48
> Hawk, 1/48
> 
> Journy to the Far Side of the Sun (Doppleganger)
> Spacecraft and "Dove" lifting body, 1/72
> 
> Captain Scarlet:
> Angel Interceptor, 1/48
> SPV, 1/24 or 1/35
> 
> Fireball XL-5 on launch trolly, 1/144 (25")
> 
> Thunderbirds 1, 2 & 3, 1/144 scale
> Thunderbird 4, 1/48 or 1/32
> TB5 space station (with docking TB3), 1/288
> FAB 1 limo, 1/24
> 
> Supercar, 1/24 or larger



John did you know that Aoshima have done a Thunderbird 1 in 1/144? It's a fairly new tool and it's very accurate. They also did a 1/350 TB2 which is accurate too. I really hope that one day some company does an accurate Space 1999 Eagle in 1/48 (or even a bit larger or smaller) as it's such an iconic well remembered craft with a huge following (in injection plastic). Another good thing about the Eagle too is that there's a lot of repeat patterns in the design, so it might be less costly to tool up.


----------



## mcdougall

I'd like to see a Munsters Haunted House to go along with the Addams Family Haunted house...complete with spooks, ghosts , you know scary stuff 
Mcdee


----------



## AFILMDUDE

Let me be the third to say: Defintiely the Wild Wild West! 

West, Gordon, Loveless and Voltaire sold seperately with an interlocking base. Very cool!


----------



## kit-junkie

I barely remember that show, but from what I do remember, it was pretty cool.


----------



## StarshipClass

I'm kind of ambivalent about TWWW. It was all that was on in the afternoon and I watched it, sometimes out of sheer boredom. Occasionally it was really good, but there were times where it was like watching a train wreck. I couldn't take my eyes off it thought I wanted to. It was like being mesmerized by an ant bed I'd just stirred up with a stick. :drunk:


----------



## toyroy

Moebius has announced the Flying Sub for later this year- but hasn't said what scale it would be. My guess: 1/24.


----------



## xsavoie

What would be the wingspan of a 1/24th scale Flying Sub.


----------



## StarshipClass

xsavoie said:


> What would be the wingspan of a 1/24th scale Flying Sub.


4.167% of the actual wingspan, IIRC.


----------



## abacero

The Aurora-Monogram FS was in which scale? 1/60?

I so... the 1/24 will be huge!!!!!!:woohoo:


Best regards,

Alberto

_"There's always possibilities".- Spock_


----------



## xsavoie

If I remember correctly,the Aurora Flying sub has a wingspan of about 8 inches.At 1/24th scale would mean about ?? inches.My guess would be the one to be issued by Moebius should more likely be around 12 inches wingspan maximum.And this scale would be???


----------



## John P

Do you people even know what 1/24 means?

TOO FREAKIN BIG!!!!!!!

If the Aurora is 8" wide at 1/60, then 1/24 would be 20" wide.

Anybody got a 20" deep display shelf?

THINK, people!


----------



## bert model maker

John P said:


> Do you people even know what 1/24 means?
> 
> TOO FREAKIN BIG!!!!!!!
> 
> If the Aurora is 8" wide at 1/60, then 1/24 would be 20" wide.
> 
> Anybody got a 20" deep display shelf?
> 
> THINK, people!


Yes, I do, the space seems empty with only my 24 inch Jupiter 2 sitting there, I need something else in large size. I already have my space saved for my 39 inch Moebius seaview.


----------



## John P

model maker said:


> Yes, I do, the space seems empty with only my 24 inch Jupiter 2 sitting there, I need something else in large size. I already have my space saved for my 39 inch Moebius seaview.


...which is only about 8" wide at the bow fins and will fit fine on a 12" display shelf.

Do you think it will be financially feasible for Moebius to make a 20" round flying sub model that only a select few people will be able to afford and have space for?


----------



## Dave Hussey

John, true - but wouldn't that 1/48 Eagle you asking for a few posts ago also be a large model?

Huzz


----------



## Dave Metzner

1/24 FS-1 size depends on full size of "real" vehicle.
If you accept 35 ft beam and 35 ft length as given in the Fred Barr drawings 1/24 would be 17.5 inches.
Most conversation I've had indicates that accepted "real" dimensions are within the range suggested by Fred Barr.
@ 1/32 you get 13 1/8 inches
@ 1/48 8 3/4 inches
The 1/60 scale suggested for Aurora's kit would be 7 inches I have a ruler resting on the lower hull of Revell release of the Aurora - It measures 7 1/2 inches wide.

We have not decided a scale for our FS-1 kit at this date. I'm pretty sure that it will be no smaller than 1/48...

Dave


----------



## Dave Hussey

Would you beliece that my five year old is a huge Flying Sub fan? While I'm certain that I'll buy more than one of the new Moebius FS-1 kits, I'll also have to buy one for him.

And we can build it together!

Huzz


----------



## xsavoie

That makes sense.Anything from 1/48th to 1/32th scale would be ideal.That would be from around 10 inches to 13 inches wingspan.Of course in 1/24th scale or bigger,you could always play with it at the beach.:thumbsup:


----------



## John P

Dave Hussey said:


> John, true - but wouldn't that 1/48 Eagle you asking for a few posts ago also be a large model?
> 
> Huzz


A 1/48 Eagle would be about 22" long. I'm not overly concerned about long, thin models that will still fit lengthwise on a 12" wide shelf. I can't fit MANY of them, but I can manage it a lot better than a 20" round flying-saucer-shaped vehicle.

Come to think of it, I guess I doubt an Eagle that big would sell well either. 1/72 might be better at about 14".


----------



## Y3a

John P said:


> Do you people even know what 1/24 means?
> 
> TOO FREAKIN BIG!!!!!!!
> 
> If the Aurora is 8" wide at 1/60, then 1/24 would be 20" wide.
> 
> Anybody got a 20" deep display shelf?
> 
> THINK, people!


I DO!! 

Jeez, you can even mount thm on the wall like I've done with my Millenium Falcon model and C57D. I can open the dome to show folks the inside and it's not taking any shelf space.


----------



## Mr. Wabac

Space:1999 was rather painful to watch in it's first run. The only major redeeming quality was the Hallmark of Gerry Anderson productions; the models !

Would love to see a 22 inch Styrene kit of the Eagle, with a followup of the Hawk. The Eagle at 22 inches would be the perfect compromise between the mini and the large-scale miniatures. With the changeable pods, there would also be the opoortunity to release various versions of the ship with minimal additional tooling.

In many respects, the Airfix Eagle kit ranks right up there is disappointment value with the Monogram Galactica; although that kit seems to have set a standard all by itself.


----------



## Steve244

How about a sub with a flying bridge?

It's almost sf. US Submarine


----------



## toyroy

Steve244 said:


> How about a sub with a flying bridge?...


Went to the website- holy crap! _Luxury_ submarines? You _know_ someone is gonna commission a real Seaview. :drunk:


----------



## toyroy

John P said:


> Do you people even know what 1/24 means?...


Yeah, EXCELLENT ceiling-hanging model. And hey, you guys into interiors: think of the possibilities.

Personally, I don't know if I'm even going to get the 39" Seaview. I like the idea of the Iconic Replicas 24" die-cast better, but it's $800!


----------



## gaetan

Hello Roy

Just a small bit of advice, if you ever think seriously of buying the Iconic Replicas Seaview..... Try to see it in person before shedding you hard earned money... I have seen what Iconic replicas has made of the Thunderbirds for over 1000.$ ( transport + tax to Canada) and if the Seaview is like that, I wouldn't touch it with a pole...... 

I R Thunderbird 2 :24 in., was pre-sold at 36 in., very bad painting , no detached pod, banana shape ..... $1000.:freak:

Takara ''toy'' Thunderbird 2 : 21in., operating legs & pod with complete interior, interior cabin, lightning, hatches with gadgets seen in the series, a lot of the pods vehicules available separately in the same scale ..... I bought 2 for $160. ea and 1 for $140. plus postage.:thumbsup:

I prefer a hundred times *Moebius* Seaview......:woohoo:

PS ; I have all the previously released Gerry Anderson diecasts from I R when they were called Product Enterprise and they are all very nice....:wave:


Gaétan


----------



## SUNGOD

Mr. Wabac said:


> Space:1999 was rather painful to watch in it's first run. The only major redeeming quality was the Hallmark of Gerry Anderson productions; the models !
> 
> Would love to see a 22 inch Styrene kit of the Eagle, with a followup of the Hawk. The Eagle at 22 inches would be the perfect compromise between the mini and the large-scale miniatures. With the changeable pods, there would also be the opoortunity to release various versions of the ship with minimal additional tooling.
> 
> In many respects, the Airfix Eagle kit ranks right up there is disappointment value with the Monogram Galactica; although that kit seems to have set a standard all by itself.



Don't forget just about all of those older shows could be painful to watch at times including L.I.S., V.T.T.B.O.T.S, Blakes 7, B.Galactica (especially Galactica 80) etc, etc. The eagles are a masterpiece of design though and as you point out, quite a few variants can be made of them and not forgetting the repeat patterns which makes up the eagle design.


----------



## Dave Hussey

John - okay. 22 inches wouldn't be too big I think. Its a long but fairly skinny model so it could fit on a shelf.

Now a saucer 22 inches in diameter woud be a beast though!

Speaking of Eagles, I've got one of the recent Product Enterprise VIP Eagles sitting on my desk right now. Its the same scale as the old plastic kit. To be frank, from a distance it doesn't look much different. Up close though, the detail in the module cages is apparent - and the die cast material does add to its weight.

But honestly - I'd bet my bottom dollar that a few of the folks here could take an old plastic Eagle kit and detail it in such a way to at least equal, if not exceed, the visual impact of the Product Enterprise ship.

Huzz


----------



## SUNGOD

Dave Hussey said:


> John - okay. 22 inches wouldn't be too big I think. Its a long but fairly skinny model so it could fit on a shelf.
> 
> Now a saucer 22 inches in diameter woud be a beast though!
> 
> Speaking of Eagles, I've got one of the recent Product Enterprise VIP Eagles sitting on my desk right now. Its the same scale as the old plastic kit. To be frank, from a distance it doesn't look much different. Up close though, the detail in the module cages is apparent - and the die cast material does add to its weight.
> 
> But honestly - I'd bet my bottom dollar that a few of the folks here could take an old plastic Eagle kit and detail it in such a way to at least equal, if not exceed, the visual impact of the Product Enterprise ship.
> 
> Huzz



No doubt they could but I don't think most eagle fans would bother with the Airfix one now as we have the much more accurate 1/72 P.E. one. It just wouldn't be worth it as it's so innacurate and badly moulded. 

An accurate injection 1/48th eagle........now that's a whole different ballgame. That size (or even slightly smaller) would allow for cockpit detail too (plus figures) and would be a great alternative to Iconic Replicas 23 inch eagle but would be much more affordable (not that I'd buy I.R's resin eagle anyway).


----------



## toyroy

gaetan said:


> ...if you ever think seriously of buying the Iconic Replicas Seaview..... Try to see it in person before shedding you hard earned money...I prefer a hundred times *Moebius* Seaview...


Thanks Gaetan, for the info regarding Iconic Replicas. 

I wasn't trying to disparage Moebius's Seaview in any way. It's just that I'd personally prefer a 24" model to a 39" one. And usually, I'd prefer a die-cast kit- however, the price of zinc is through the roof now.


----------



## John P

Y3a said:


> I DO!!
> 
> Jeez, you can even mount thm on the wall like I've done with my Millenium Falcon model and C57D. I can open the dome to show folks the inside and it's not taking any shelf space.


But I don't have any bare WALL space either! I've covered them all with display shelves for normal, _sane_-sized models! :lol:


----------



## Dave Hussey

I've got both the styrene (unbuilt) Eagle and the P.E. Yes, the P.E. is more detailed.

But I'm somewhat underwhelmed by it. I was really expecting more for my money. There is machinery detail behiond the module cages. But its all done in a grey color. If that section had included some detail painting to highlight some of the individual components in there, I woud have been more impressed.

And while the modules are heavy die cast pieces, the center spine between the modules is plastic with no metal reinforcements. It flexes and is not really adequate for the weight of the ship.

I really think I'd have more fun and satisfaction from the styrene kit, warts and all. And somewhere I've got a set of detail decals for my Eagle kit which should improve the final build too.

Huzz


----------



## Dave Hussey

Holy Ships!!!!! :jest: 
Huzz


----------



## John O

John P said:


> But I don't have any bare WALL space either! I've covered them all with display shelves for normal, _sane_-sized models!


...and lots of BLUE paint!


----------



## StarshipClass

John O said:


> ...and lots of BLUE paint!


That's *SKY!*


----------



## kit-junkie

And not one cumulonimbus in sight... I say get out the airbrush and start painting.


----------



## Trek Ace

What's all that empty ceiling space I see...???

Hhhhmmmmmm......

A 1/24 scale FS-1 could hang up there with room to spare.


----------



## SUNGOD

Dave Hussey said:


> I've got both the styrene (unbuilt) Eagle and the P.E. Yes, the P.E. is more detailed.
> 
> But I'm somewhat underwhelmed by it. I was really expecting more for my money. There is machinery detail behiond the module cages. But its all done in a grey color. If that section had included some detail painting to highlight some of the individual components in there, I woud have been more impressed.
> 
> And while the modules are heavy die cast pieces, the center spine between the modules is plastic with no metal reinforcements. It flexes and is not really adequate for the weight of the ship.
> 
> I really think I'd have more fun and satisfaction from the styrene kit, warts and all. And somewhere I've got a set of detail decals for my Eagle kit which should improve the final build too.
> 
> Huzz



The P.E. eagles are good but there's big room for improvement I agree. As I said the command module could do with some windows, cockpit detail and figures and I was disappointed that P.E. didn't do the pod windows in clear (tinted) plastic too, with perhaps some interior detail. The command module also looks to have slight accuracy issues aswell.


----------



## John P

I like blue...


----------



## Y3a

Here's my Falcon on the wall. Hides the fact I have damage on the underside.


I found a better use for the China Cabinet than displaying Marilyn Monroe collector plates...


The unfinished B9 & Marta 

My Antique Barrister bookcase with 1/32 and 1/72 airplanes.


I really don't have a way to display the Jupiter 2 on those two "One Meter" class racing sailboats.


----------



## StarshipClass

You have neat stuff, Y3A!


----------



## bert model maker

Y3a said:


> Here's my Falcon on the wall. Hides the fact I have damage on the underside.
> 
> 
> I found a better use for the China Cabinet than displaying Marilyn Monroe collector plates...
> 
> 
> The unfinished B9 & Marta
> 
> My Antique Barrister bookcase with 1/32 and 1/72 airplanes.
> 
> 
> I really don't have a way to display the Jupiter 2 on those two "One Meter" class racing sailboats.


Y3A, which B-9 robot(big one) is that next to marta & the smaller B-9 robot


----------



## Y3a

Lunar


----------



## toyroy

Nice B-9.


----------



## bert model maker

Y3a said:


> Lunar


How was it to work with ? any better than the Jupiter 2's ?


----------



## Y3a

I think the 3 robot kits they make are outstanding! I've thought about getting a few more sets (B9, Gort, Robby) . I used clear beads on wire to improve the stuff inside Robbys head. B9 had a few things changed, but not much. The B9 even has the writing on the square buttons! It's a R E S I N K I T so, be prepared to sand, grind, polish, carve and otherwise work in that medium. They also make a TOBOR and I think one more robot, but I don't think they are in any specific scale robot to robot to robot...'cept the 3-some which I hear were all in the same scale.


----------



## bert model maker

Your B-9 looks Great, and I had to ask. It's a good size as well, nice job. Hows your 4 footer coming along ?, can't wait to see it.
Bert


----------



## Seaview

I also have the Lunar B9, and I've scheduled myself to build it thiscoming fall. Of what I see of these parts, this promises to be the most accurate available model of our mechanical friend.


----------



## bert model maker

how are the parts fit wise, because they look great, how tall is it ?


----------



## xr4sam

Hey, Moebius, I'll throw in my 2 cents!

Repop the PL Headless Horseman and Michael Myers kits. I never got to get one in their heyday, but they were beautiful sculpts! A swimming Creature From The Black Lagoon would be nice, too, as the standing one does nothing for me...

Also repop Robbie, and B9/Doctor Smith. Those were nice sculpts as well, regardless of "accuracy" issues. An Id monster might be nice, too. I'd probably scale it around 1/12 or so. Throw in Robbie's Jeep, and sculpts of Leslie Nielsen and Richard Anderson, and I'd be so very there!

I'd say stay away from the Cloverfield monster, if only because it is so lame looking (IMO). If all the pics I've seen of The Host monster are accurate, that might be a crowd pleaser. Might.

A realistic line of Bonds, starting with Connery in Dr. No, and concluding with Daniel Craig in Casino Royale would be nice. You might even be able to score the molds from Dragon for their 1/9th Pierce Brosnan, or at least get them to pop the kits for you. Dunno how the Chinese are to do business with. I'd go Connery, then Roger Moore from Live And Let Die (running across an alligator, with its mouth open), Timothy Dalton from License To Kill, Brosnan's DML kit, then Craig in an action pose from the top of Casino Royale. Might even throw in a second series of action poses for the static figures, or "Bond pose" figures for those in the action poses.

Talk to Airfix about marketing the Doctor Who kits stateside, as well as some of their other character franchises, such as Wallace and Grommit, and Shaun The Sheep.

That should keep you up for a few nights!


----------



## Dave Metzner

Can't "repop" Polar Lights kits, those tools still belong to Learning Curve Brands, or the new owner of RC-2 / Learning Curve's plastic kit assets. 
Rumor still is floating out there that Learning Curve has found a new home for all their plastic tooling.......maybe some of the Polar Lights stuff will be re-run by new owner?

Time will tell!


----------



## John P

Don't tease me, Dave! :lol:


----------



## Dave Metzner

Rumors are not facts.. I don't see any point to spreading rumors. I doubt that the plastic tooling which Learning Curve Brands controls will remain unused for very long.
My best guess is that there is a deal in the works right now, if it has not been finalized already. I'm sure that the parties to that deal will make an official announcement at an appropriate time.

Dave


----------



## StarshipClass

Dave Metzner said:


> Rumors are not facts.. I don't see any point to spreading rumors. I doubt that the plastic tooling which Learning Curve Brands controls will remain unused for very long.
> My best guess is that there is a deal in the works right now, if it has not been finalized already. I'm sure that the parties to that deal will make an official announcement at an appropriate time.
> 
> Dave


So is it a fact that there is a true basis to this rumor or is it just your ruminating and guessing?


----------



## John P

Are you asking if it's a fact that he knows it's a rumor, or if it's just a rumor that he knows it's a rumor, or a rumor that he thinks it's a fact?


----------



## StarshipClass

John P said:


> Are you asking if it's a fact that he knows it's a rumor, or if it's just a rumor that he knows it's a rumor, or a rumor that he thinks it's a fact?


Excellent question, John! 

I would say that I'm asking if this is just something that he _imagines _is _probably _going on or if he has actually heard that something is in the works from a reliable source.


----------



## xr4sam

Dave,

By "repop" I meant, get Racing Chumps, or whatever their name is, to do a run and box them under the Moebius brand name. Kinda like PL did with the monsters (or, so I remember. Wouldn't be the first time this hour I was wrong!). 

That clarified, SPILL, Dave! Don't make me get out the ostrich feather!

JohnP, hold him down! I'll get The Feather! <cue dramatic music>:jest:


----------



## StarshipClass

I'm on the verge of applying the virtual thumbscrews to his virtual thumbs :devil:


----------



## Prince of Styrene II

<grabs the popcorn & sits back to watch the show>


----------



## wolfman66

Repop the Aurora Zorro:thumbsup:


----------



## Auroranut

I second that motion!!


----------



## xr4sam

BIG ZORRO! BIG ZORRO!

Wait, I think that was done a bunch of years ago...


----------



## abacero

Is there any possibility that Moebius can recover the AMT molds? Not just Star Trek (that could be wonderful) but from other topics (figures, cars, Star Wars, etc etc etc).

Is unfair that all that line is just lost in the black hole of corporate business.

Just wondering...


Best regards,

Alberto

_"There's always possibilities".- Spock_


----------



## John P

^I think Tom Lowe is using at least the AMT car molds.


----------



## StarshipClass

I'd rather see new molds made up for most of the AMT/ERTL kits.


----------



## John P

Yeah, that shouldn't be any more expensive than simple reissues. :freak:


----------



## Marco Scheloske

A CYGNUS from "The Black Hole", in correct length and constructed in a way that will lighting make easy (maybe clear inner parts and grid structures seperately on the outside, just like the way the wings of the Fine Molds TIE fighter are made?) would be cool, too!


----------



## razorwyre1

man we're really good at spending somebody elses money! 
i'd still love to see the geo. pal time machine as a styrene kit, but i emailed frank to suggest it and he explained the facts of life of the costs, both for production and for licensing.


----------



## StarshipClass

John P said:


> Yeah, that shouldn't be any more expensive than simple reissues. :freak:


Well, while we're wishing, we might as well make the wishes worthy of fruition.


----------



## toyroy

John P said:


> Yeah, that shouldn't be any more expensive than simple reissues...


From Moebius's FAQ:

"(Question): Are you going to remake more Aurora kits?

(Moebius): We admit we started with 3 repop Aurora kits, but this isn't to say we want to remake everything Aurora. We have plans for a couple of more, but it's not the direction the business is headed. We want to put out new, better kits of some of the subjects we all know and love."

So, would Moebius want the Aurora or Polar Lights tools?


----------



## toyroy

toyroy said:


> From Moebius's FAQ:..."We want to put out new, better kits of some of the subjects we all know and love."


Sounds to me like the emphasis is on new versions of subjects already offered as kits. I'm happy with that.

Still, I think there are some outstanding omissions from the past, such as the Disney Nautilus, which, if they had been made, would have sold well to the same model building crowd.


----------



## John P

toyroy said:


> From Moebius's FAQ:
> 
> "(Question): Are you going to remake more Aurora kits?
> 
> (Moebius): We admit we started with 3 repop Aurora kits, but this isn't to say we want to remake everything Aurora. We have plans for a couple of more, but it's not the direction the business is headed. We want to put out new, better kits of some of the subjects we all know and love."
> 
> So, would Moebius want the Aurora or Polar Lights tools?


Except I was responding to the suggestion of _recreating _all new molds, from scratch, of already existing _*AMT*_ kits, not Aurora or PL.


----------



## StarshipClass

John P said:


> Except I was responding to the suggestion of _recreating _all new molds, from scratch, of already existing _*AMT*_ kits, not Aurora or PL.


Same principle still applies: new tooling rules!


----------



## John P

I wouldn't fight it! Hasegawa and DML et al invest in new tooling to update old kits all the time. They're pretty big companies, though.


----------



## SUNGOD

toyroy said:


> Sounds to me like the emphasis is on new versions of subjects already offered as kits. I'm happy with that.
> 
> Still, I think there are some outstanding omissions from the past, such as the Disney Nautilus, which, if they had been made, would have sold well to the same model building crowd.






Agreed about the Nautilus and whilst it's good to have better tooled kits of subjects that have already been done in plastic I hope Moebius give us some subjects that haven't been done in plastic before too.


----------



## Moebius

toyroy said:


> From Moebius's FAQ:
> 
> So, would Moebius want the Aurora or Polar Lights tools?


Some we would love to have. The majority or Polar Lights I wouldn't want. Depending on which Aurora tools, I would be interested in some, but not all.


----------



## toyroy

John P said:


> Except I was responding to the suggestion of _recreating _all new molds, from scratch, of already existing _*AMT*_ kits, not Aurora or PL.


Oops. Never mind. :drunk:


----------



## xsavoie

My guess would be that Moebius would like to get their hands on the C-57D,The Mummy,new Phantom of the Opera,Three stooges,Sleepy Hollow, Mike Myers,Lost In Space Jupiter 2.Possibly Jetsons andBatmobiles as well.


----------



## Trek Ace

Actually, I would like to see a more accurate retooling of the C-57D. Not that I disliked the Polar version, but another go with more accurate contours would be welcome.


----------



## toyroy

Trek Ace said:


> Actually, I would like to see a more accurate retooling of the C-57D. Not that I disliked the Polar version, but another go with more accurate contours would be welcome.


I feel the same about the Jupiter 2. Mainly, the lower hull. I don't care if they cram the lower deck detail in- as long as the outer profile is right.


----------



## wolfman66

How about a styrene kit of Chris Lee as Dracula?


----------



## John P

How about a nice "figure" kit of this pose:
http://www.esplatter.com/2006news/grindhouse/planetterrorroseleg.jpg


----------



## mcdougall

Now that's 'shootin' from the hip'
Mcdee


----------



## AFILMDUDE

It would be great to finally have a Karloff version of Frankenstein. I don't think it's ever been done in styrene.


----------



## crazy mike

Ded Bob and smuj.


----------



## xr4sam

Metaluna Mutant
Gort and Klaatu
'Them!' diorama in 1/20 or 1/16 (120mm?)
Maybe consider going after the Alien license?
Hugh Jackman as Van Helsing (in action pose, natch!)
The Rock as The Scorpion King

Oh, man, my brain is working overtime...


----------



## StarshipClass

xr4sam said:


> Maybe consider going after the Alien license?


THAT could be a winner.:thumbsup:


----------



## yorkie

How about Aurora's Ragnarok? Possibly no licensing issue there.

The AMT Leif Ericson Galactic Cruiser?

Classic rocketships from 50s SF movies or the old Flash Gordon serials?

Of course the Moonbus and anything 2001. For Irwin Allen series I'd actually like 6 or 7 inch versions of the Jupiter 2 etc as I just haven't got any space for the large models. I'd love to get Seaview but I'd need a bigger house.


----------



## SUNGOD

yorkie said:


> How about Aurora's Ragnarok? Possibly no licensing issue there.
> 
> The AMT Leif Ericson Galactic Cruiser?
> 
> Classic rocketships from 50s SF movies or the old Flash Gordon serials?
> 
> Of course the Moonbus and anything 2001. For Irwin Allen series I'd actually like 6 or 7 inch versions of the Jupiter 2 etc as I just haven't got any space for the large models. I'd love to get Seaview but I'd need a bigger house.



2001 Aries would be nice to start off (hopefully a Discovery one day too plus others) and totally agree about the Flash Gordon rocketships.


----------



## The Batman




----------



## xsavoie

That's a nice one The Batman.Probably the kit of Sleepy Hollow with modifications,right?:thumbsup:


----------



## Zorro

xsavoie said:


> That's a nice one The Batman.Probably the kit of Sleepy Hollow with modifications,right?:thumbsup:


No. That's much more likely an Aurora Lone Ranger. _Very_ nicely modified.


----------



## Batfink

Hiya,Frank!....My personal wishlist: Aurora Big Frankie,U.N.C.L.E. Napoleon Solo and Illya Kuryakin,Lone Ranger and Tonto,Zorro,2001 Pan-Am Space Clipper.AMT Mr.Spock with three-headed Snake.Mongram Snoopy kits.MPC Barnabas Collins and Werewolf,Ripley's Iron Maiden.Just sayin'!​


----------



## SUNGOD

Zorro said:


> No. That's much more likely an Aurora Lone Ranger. _Very_ nicely modified.



Is it just me or does that horse look exactly like the Sleepy Hollow one?


----------



## Zorro

SUNGOD said:


> Is it just me or does that horse look exactly like the Sleepy Hollow one?


The Sleepy Hollow horse was struck and retooled from an Aurora with a lot of added "fur", for lack of a better word.


----------



## SUNGOD

Zorro said:


> The Sleepy Hollow horse was struck and retooled from an Aurora with a lot of added "fur", for lack of a better word.



Ah, so that explains it! I see what you mean about the fur. A bit heavy on the SH horse!


----------



## mcdougall

Well... he was a Demon Horse from Hell with glowing red eyes and jumped through a blood soaked tree trunk oozing with festering putrid human heads...give him a break...man you should see my hair in the morning
Mcdee


----------



## The Batman

It's a modified Aurora Lone Ranger. See it here:

http://culttvman.com/tom_hering_s_dr__syn.html

I know that generally speaking Disney licenses would be pretty cost prohibitive for a small business like Moebius... However.... a character such as THE SCARECROW might be considered _obscure_ enough to the general public that Disney might consider it ( issuing a cheap license for merchandising of this character ) as almost cost effective 'advertising' for their coming dvd release in November.

Yeah, I know it's a long shot - but, wouldn't it be great?

- GJS


----------



## xr4sam

The Mouse doesn't give anything away. And won't issue a license without receiving several organs, a couple of limbs and the first two children.

Wonder if they'd allow it as a Disney Store/catalog exclusive?


----------



## 2.8powerranger

depending how expensive W.B would be it would be cool to see some of the spooks from scooby doo as done in the movie.those date way back.


----------



## John P

And speaking of WB- Babylon Five!!!!!


----------



## Y3a

GREAT MAKER!!! 

Lots of Minbari and Shadow ships, and Alliance and Vorlon ones too, Yes?


----------



## Ignatz

I would love to see some classic sci-fi designs finally rendered in styrene: Gort from Day the Earth Stood Still, The Time Machine, The Space Ark, and Martian War Machines from George Pal's movies, the Proteus from Fantastic Voyage, and the Icarus from Planet of the Apes.


----------



## robiwon

xr4sam said:


> The Mouse doesn't give anything away. And won't issue a license without receiving several organs, a couple of limbs and the first two children.


That's way out of line there! The Mouse issues several thousands of licenses to various manufacturers every year! 









They only take one kid, not two!
I would die for a new Martian War Machine, ALIENS APC and Dropship, and just about anything from any of the '50s scifi movies!


----------



## Auroranut

Happy Tree Friends!!!


----------



## StarshipClass

Charlie Chaplin, Jimmy Stewart, Humphrey Bogart, Marilyn Monroe, Elvis Presley, James Dean, The Beatles (real-life sculpts), Neil Armstrong, Arnold Schwarzenegger, Raquel Welch, Charleton Heston . . . figure kits would would great.


----------



## Auroranut

Excellent subjects Perfesser! Would many of them be in the public domain perhaps?

Chris.


----------



## wolfman66

I like to see the Monsters of the movies get reissued again that Revell or Polar Lights didnt do like the wolfman,Hyde and Jeckly and Creature


----------



## StarshipClass

Auroranut said:


> Excellent subjects Perfesser! Would many of them be in the public domain perhaps?
> 
> Chris.


Thanks, Chris! 

I believe that they are all images owned by the respective estates of the deceased if not living and all would require a license if their likenesses are used. Surely some of them could be had at a very reasonable price, I think.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

John Payne model?


----------



## StarshipClass

Lloyd Collins said:


> John Payne model?


Sorry to disappoint you, Lloyd, but they broke the mold on that one


----------



## Capt. Krik

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Sorry to disappoint you, Lloyd, but they broke the mold on that one


Actually, I think they broke the mold and then they made John!:devil:

Just kidding, John! You know we love ya.


----------



## StarshipClass

I'm thinking his molds made a freight train take a dirt road resulting in the accident that destroyed so many of the Aurora molds.


----------



## John P

:lol:


Actually, I was kitbashed.


----------



## StarshipClass

John P said:


> Actually, I was kitbashed.


Ahhhh!

The *original* Big Frankie!


----------



## darkwanderer

First, I've got to agree that the LIS Chariot and Space Pods are going to be hot. Their at the top of my to get list.

Second, I'm agreeing with everyone else on doing '50/'60s sci-fi space ships and such. The retro look is so cool.

Three, I know this is separate from Moebius, but I'd love to see you and the gentleman from Glencoe (I'm sorry, I've forgotten his name) get together and re-pop the 50's spaceships designed by Werner Van Braun, Willy Ley and the others.


----------



## John P

darkwanderer said:


> Three, I know this is separate from Moebius, but I'd love to see you and the gentleman from Glencoe (I'm sorry, I've forgotten his name) get together and re-pop the 50's spaceships designed by Werner Van Braun, Willy Ley and the others.


Most definitely.


----------



## ChrisW

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Ahhhh!
> 
> The *original* Big Frankie!


I've heard that term used in association with JP, but I suspect its an exaggeration...


----------



## Ignatz

Nick Argento. 

Glencoe's still producing the ones that have been in their catalog, the UFO, the Convair Manned Observation Satellite, the Lunar Lander, the Retriever Rocket, the Nuclear Space Station, and the 3-Stage Ferry Rocket. He may have some other tooling, some kits like the Solar Space Station were announced but never produced. But if they weren't made, chances are the tooling still needs a lot of work. I would love it if we can see all the old space concept kits reissued!


----------



## Trek Ace

You and me both, Ig.


----------



## rangab

I would love so see the Gold Knight reissued.Man that is one kit hard to find.


----------



## darkwanderer

Ignatz said:


> Nick Argento.
> 
> Glencoe's still producing the ones that have been in their catalog, the UFO, the Convair Manned Observation Satellite, the Lunar Lander, the Retriever Rocket, the Nuclear Space Station, and the 3-Stage Ferry Rocket. He may have some other tooling, some kits like the Solar Space Station were announced but never produced. But if they weren't made, chances are the tooling still needs a lot of work. I would love it if we can see all the old space concept kits reissued!


The only ones I've been able to find lately are the Convair Manned Observation Satellite and the 3-Stage Ferry Rocket. All the rest as far as I can tell are no longer available. If the others are available, I'd love to know where I can get them. Especially the Moon Liner/Mars Liner kit.
And I'd like to see the ones that weren't produced too, like the Solar Space Station and the Convair Manned Lunar Reconnaissance Vehicle.


----------



## Auroranut

If I remember correctly, one of the space ships that was released had marks on the surface from rusty molds. Even after cleanup they weren't quite right. Maybe the planned releases couldn't be derusted enough to make the parts presentable?

Chris.


----------



## Trek Ace

That was true of the Von Braun Space Station, or Nuclear Space Station as Glencoe calls it. 

The rest of the molds are fine. Even with the rust marks, it's still a kit worth having.


----------



## abacero

I agree with all the proposals for the Von Braun models.

But, pleeeeease, recover the AMT Man form U.N.C.L.E. car, that is extremely cool!!! It just appeared in the shelves for a very short time and then was vanished for good, I have one but I made when I was 12 or 13, and was awful... Now I see it and realize the classic I ruined... 

Pleeeease, in human kind' sake (as Daffy Duck could say...) recover that piece of engineering!!!!

Best regards,

Alberto

_"There's always possibilities".- Spock_


----------



## darkwanderer

Trek Ace said:


> Even with the rust marks, it's still a kit worth having.


I most defiantly agree. 


abacero said:


> (reissue) the AMT Man form U.N.C.L.E. car, that is extremely cool!!!


What would be even cooler would be to release it in it's last configuration. That is with the Piranha drag car and trailer.


----------



## SUNGOD

You can pick the Glencoe Von Braun kits up on Ebay fairly easily but the only one's I'm interested in seeing reissued in the near future are the Nuclear powered Space Station (I'd like to see the moulds cleaned up as the recent reissues were still pretty terrible with all those rust marks) and the Star Probe space station. Again, all the others seem to be easy to get on Evilbay.


----------



## deadmanincfan

Okay, folks...clear your throats, step up to the mic and say with me, in your best Gary Owens voice...

SPAAAAAAAAAACE
GHOOOOOOOOST! :thumbsup:


----------



## StarshipClass

deadmanincfan said:


> SPAAAAAAAAAACE
> GHOOOOOOOOST!


AMEN, BROTHER! :thumbsup:


----------



## kangg7

Ignatz said:


> I would love to see some classic sci-fi designs finally rendered in styrene: Gort from Day the Earth Stood Still, The Time Machine, The Space Ark, and Martian War Machines from George Pal's movies, the Proteus from Fantastic Voyage, and the Icarus from Planet of the Apes.


 
Couldn't agree more ignatz. all of these would be awesome to finally see in styrene!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## deadmanincfan

Yeah! And the Phantom Cruiser! Maybe with clear parts to simulate inviso-power!


----------



## StarshipClass

deadmanincfan said:


> Yeah! And the Phantom Cruiser! Maybe with clear parts to simulate inviso-power!


Excellent! I'm liking your ideas! Keep 'em comin'!:thumbsup:


----------



## deadmanincfan

Poisonally, I'd like to also see Birdman and Mightor...possibly with bases that interlock with Space Ghost...sort of past, present, and future Hanna-Barbera heroes.


----------



## deadmanincfan

Small brain seizure here...has anybody suggested Bela Lugosi and Matt Willis (the werewolf character) from RETURN OF THE VAMPIRE? I know, there's the issue of dealing with the Lugosi family...


----------



## wolfman66

Im still hoping for a Godzilla Monsters of the movies kit that Aurora intended to do but never did.So hoping Moebuis will


----------



## deadmanincfan

Another Godzilla would be great...even if I still haven't built that ginormous PL one...


----------



## xsavoie

Is Moebius' plate full this year.I mean as far as kit releases are concerned for 2008.If so,our kit wishes would be for the year 2009,right.:hat:


----------



## toyroy

Bat-philes have their new 1/18 Batmobile. Now, I want a "Breaking Bad" meth lab RV- complete with Pyrexware, burnt trousers, and gas-poisoned banger figure running down the middle of the street. What would Aurora do? They'd do this kit. Any question about that?


----------



## John P

toyroy said:


> Any question about that?


Yes - what the _heck _are you talking about?!


----------



## toyroy

John P said:


> ...what the _heck _are you talking about?!


This:
http://www.amctv.com/originals/breakingbad/


----------

